# BabsieGirls IM Comp log to perfection



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2004)

Hello Everyone 
I???ve decided this competition will keep me motivated so, I???m joining in on the fun.  If there are any judges, please feel free to offer any advice.   

*Start Date:* Monday
*End Date:*  March 06 (Thursday)

*Current Stats:*
*Name:*  Krystie
*Age:*  26 (I???ll be 27 next month)
*Weight:*  183
**Goal Weight:* 150
*Body Fat:*  28%
**Goal BF:* 15-18%
*Height:*  5???7???
*Chest:*  39???
*Rt Tri: * 13???
*Waist: * 34.5???
*Hip: * 40???
*Rt Thigh:*  25???
*Rt Calf:*  15.5???

*Goal:* 

By March 31st, I wish to be content with my physique.  This means losing majority BF by 10-13% and dropping 30lbs.  After the IM Competition, I???m going to continue preparing for my competition - at the NPC Indiana Figure Comp. in June or July.

*Plan of Attack:*

*Daily Calories:*  1830 (may alter after 6 weeks or when changes stop)
*Protein:*  55% or 1006calories = 252gr
*Carbs:*  35% or 640 Calories = 160gr
*Fat: * 10% or 183calories = 20gr
*Fibre:*  Unlimited
*Water: * 1 Gallon
*Cardio: * 3x???s per week (moderate/low intensity)
*Weight Training:*  2-3x???s weekly  (will increase after 6 weeks)
*Sauna: * 1x per week for 20-30min
*Weigh in: * Every Monday of every week
*Measurements:*  Posted every 4-6weeks
*Pictures:*  Currently taken.  Will post either at the end or half way through.  Pics will be taken every 30 days.

*Reward ???program???:*
If I???ve stuck with the ???plan of attack,??? for 7 days, the 8th day will be:  High Carb, Moderate Protein, Low Fat & High Fibre.  In addition, the 8th day will also be either HIIT day or Intense *total body* work out.

Meals will be posted on Monday (maybe)   

Good luck everyone


----------



## jstar (Nov 5, 2004)

good luck Babsie


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks JJ!!!  Same to you hon


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 5, 2004)

Good luck Babs !


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 7, 2004)

Heya Babsie its been a while...how ya been?

Looks like you have one hell of a plan set down and are raring to go, best of luck to ya...I know you have it in ya!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 7, 2004)

Good Luck Babs. You'll do great. It'll be fun doing this with you again


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 8, 2004)

Gary - Thanks hon 

Deadbolt - Thanks.  I'm getting better.  How have you been?

Rock - YES, this is going to be funnnnnn.  Keep me in check


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 8, 2004)

*Meals*

M1:
3 Egg Whites
1 Yolk
6oz Turkey
1 Fiber Wafer (Apple Crisp
20oz coffee (splenda and 1tsp creamer)
Multi-Vitamin
1 dietary supplement

had to edit:  couldn't eat 2 fiber wafers...I'M FULL

M2:
4 Cups Ramaine Luttuce
1 can Chicken
1/2 cup croutons
2tbsp dressing
20oz water

M3:
1 cup strawberries
Protein Drink
1 Fiber Wafer

6pm-7pm Weight Train

M4 8pm
6oz Fish
Yam
1tsp butter
Broccoli
20oz protein drink

Edited:  Added Protein drink to the mix giving me 90 more calories and 23gr of protein.  Total macros increased.

*Total Calories*:1311
*Gram of Protein*: 131gr
*Gram of Carb*:  100.3gr
*Gram of Fat*:  48.3gr
*Gram of Sugar*:  10gr

Looks like I'm going to have to supplement with protein.  May do this during work out.  BCAA's.  Not sure. Not bad for the first day though.  Def. room for improvement.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 8, 2004)

Morning Babs.  I've been fine..couple minor set backs and such but overall nothing to keep me from moving on.

I know this is like super late, maybe almost a year now but didn't you go for surgery?  I know I stopped see'ing you around here then I got so busy I stopped posting for the longest time and I never got a chance to ask you.  Did everything workout ok?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 8, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Morning Babs.  I've been fine..couple minor set backs and such but overall nothing to keep me from moving on.
> 
> I know this is like super late, maybe almost a year now but didn't you go for surgery?  I know I stopped see'ing you around here then I got so busy I stopped posting for the longest time and I never got a chance to ask you.  Did everything workout ok?




Morning   Set backs are never fun.  It's good though you didn't allow it/them to stop you from moving on.

That's alright.  I had MANY surgeries.  I left IM and work for about 12 weeks.  During those twelve weeks I was in counseling and in and out of surgeries, etc...  Didn't get the hysterectomy.  After suffering with depression, bone/joint aches and pains, hot flashes, mood swings ,etc....I decided enough was enough and that a hysterectomy wasn't for me.  Not yet.  I wanted to enjoy my young years.  I packed on 70lbs in 3.5months of Lupron Therapy.  So far I've lost 20 of it and the rest is SLOWLY coming off.  Tomorrow I meet with my doctor because I told him I've stopped all my meds about a week ago.  I will not allow him to give me more crap to gain weight.  I'm done with that.  I think he's going to put me on BCPs though.  He said there's Yasmin and it doesn't make you gain weight....OF COURSE HE SAID THAT ABOUT LUPRON too.  I don't know...All I know is, I need to stay regulated and lose weight.  So, here I am....and I know you all are going to help me............when I start to lean back, I know you'll be here to kick my arse.  

Thanks for asking.  You can ask me anything hon.  I'm a pretty open person.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 8, 2004)

Anyone want to check out the meals?  Offer suggestions?


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 8, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Morning   Set backs are never fun.  It's good though you didn't allow it/them to stop you from moving on.
> 
> That's alright.  I had MANY surgeries.  I left IM and work for about 12 weeks.  During those twelve weeks I was in counseling and in and out of surgeries, etc...  Didn't get the hysterectomy.  After suffering with depression, bone/joint aches and pains, hot flashes, mood swings ,etc....I decided enough was enough and that a hysterectomy wasn't for me.  Not yet.  I wanted to enjoy my young years.  I packed on 70lbs in 3.5months of Lupron Therapy.  So far I've lost 20 of it and the rest is SLOWLY coming off.  Tomorrow I meet with my doctor because I told him I've stopped all my meds about a week ago.  I will not allow him to give me more crap to gain weight.  I'm done with that.  I think he's going to put me on BCPs though.  He said there's Yasmin and it doesn't make you gain weight....OF COURSE HE SAID THAT ABOUT LUPRON too.  I don't know...All I know is, I need to stay regulated and lose weight.
> 
> Thanks for asking.  You can ask me anything hon.  I'm a pretty open person.



Does not sound like fun at all!  I'm glad you made it through everything and are finally back!  So glad your here to join in the fun of dieting...makes it easier when someone else is goign through the same hell as you lol.  Just keep focused and work hard and I know you can do it!




			
				BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> So, here I am....and I know you all are going to help me............when I start to lean back, I know you'll be here to kick my arse.


I dunno you better watch out most may just want to grab your arse     You know we'll all be here to help ya and keep you going...theres not failing in IM its a RULE!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 8, 2004)

Diet doesn't look bad to me....only 4 meals though?  May need to up those cals a tad..seems kinda low.  Proteins always help, try a post w/o shake with some carbs.  Not good you only took in one meal post w/o thats where you need alot of your cals to come in in m opinion.  Just make sure you don't jump in cal ranges....try to keep in consistant.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 9, 2004)

How many calories do you need to maintain, just out of curiosity?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 9, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Does not sound like fun at all!  I'm glad you made it through everything and are finally back!  So glad your here to join in the fun of dieting...makes it easier when someone else is goign through the same hell as you lol.  Just keep focused and work hard and I know you can do it!



Def. NO fun AT ALL!!!  I was completely miserable.  Yes, I'm finally back and hopefully for a long while.  It does doesn't it?  I love dieting with others, we get to go through all the changes at the same time.  I'll keep focused as long as you do  




> I dunno you better watch out most may just want to grab your arse     You know we'll all be here to help ya and keep you going...theres not failing in IM its a RULE!!



LOL, I don't think anyone besides my husband would want to grab my buttay.  It's ROUND... 

Thanks for your support DB


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 9, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> How many calories do you need to maintain, just out of curiosity?




According to my scan
At rest I burn 1638 calories
To maintain, I need: 1965


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 9, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Diet doesn't look bad to me....only 4 meals though?  May need to up those cals a tad..seems kinda low.  Proteins always help, try a post w/o shake with some carbs.  Not good you only took in one meal post w/o thats where you need alot of your cals to come in in m opinion.  Just make sure you don't jump in cal ranges....try to keep in consistant.




yeah, I got a late start yesterday with my meals.  I eat every 3 hours.  M1 started at 9am.  That's what REALLY hurt.

Post w/o I added a protein drink which gave me 90 more calories and 23gr more protein.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 9, 2004)

*11/08/04 Weights*

Warm up:
Cybex BP
2x10 30#

*High Knee with Bands*
3x20 High tension
1x30 High tension
**No rest
*Leg Curls*
4x10 40# (still have tightness under right knee)
**No rest
*Cybex BP*
4x10 40#
**2 Min Rest

*Close Grip Rev. Pull Down*
3x10 80#
**No Rest
*Wide Grip Pull Down*
3x10 80#
**No Rest
*Pull Over Machine*
3x10 80#
**2 Min Rest

*Cybex Cable Row*
1x10 @30#, 1x10 @ 60#, 1x10 50#
**No Rest
*Bent Over Rear Delts*
3x10 10#DB
**1Min Rest

*Arm Curl*
3x10 30#
**1Min Rest

*Shrug*
3x20 90#
**No Rest
*Decline Ab crunch*
3x30
*1Min Rest

Note:  There was no weight added to cruches because when I had surgery, a lot of Endo was removed from my tendons.  This means scar tissue and it doesn't feel good.  Worked through the pain. Hopefully the pain will go away over time.


----------



## Jill (Nov 9, 2004)

JMO your cals seem a little low for your bw. I would add a bit more protein.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 9, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> JMO your cals seem a little low for your bw. I would add a bit more protein.




Yeah I know.  I'm playing with the numbers until I FINALLY put something doable into place. May take me about a week to do this.

I should have atleast 1800calories at the end of the day and 252gr of protein.  My fat intake was OVER as well.  Sugar was par.

How have you been ?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 9, 2004)

*Meals (to be edited, or maybe not)*

*M1*:
3 Egg Whites
1 Yolk
1tsp mayo
6oz Turkey
20oz Protein Drink

*M2*: Protein Shake:
F1, 2 scoops (nutrition, vitamins, etc.)
F3, 2tbsp (protein)
1 cup Fruit
Ice

*M3*:
3 Cups spinach let
4 Baby Carrots
1 can chicken
2tbsp Bals. Vin. Dress.

*M4*:
Protein Drink (During dr appt, I don't think he'll like me eating in his office.)

*M5*:
6oz Fish
1/3 Wild Rice
1 Cup Veggie
Protein Drink

*Cardio here*:  7:30pm to 8:30pm
15min Elliptical
15min Tread
15min Bike
15min Stair Stepper OR back to theh Elliptical (I don't like stair steppers.)

*M6*
20oz Protein Drink
****Maybe Yogurt too.  *Yogurt is NOT counted in Macro's*.

Before bed, I may take ZMA.  Depends on how I feel

*Total Calories*:1429
*Gram of Protein*: 153.9gr
*Gram of Carb*: 93.2gr
*Gram of Fat*: 32.6gr
*Gram of Sugar*: 18gr (needs to come down by 6gr)


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 9, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I'll keep focused as long as you do


Better buckle cause your gonna be in for a long ride! I'm not stoppin till I get where I want to be.  Glad you'll be there for the whole thing!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks bud.  Would've been there for the last one, but had to quit because of therapy and such.  NOT going to happen this time.....

Let the games begin.....


----------



## Jill (Nov 9, 2004)

Ive been great-been reading your journal, just not posting as much...busy busy busy!!!

Oh-I ment to say I cant believe you are 26!!! Thats my age! I couldnt imagine having 2 kids....You really are a wonder mom!!! I have a 'Steve' and a house and that enough for me. I dont know how you do it


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey Krystie!! Just wanted to wish you luck!! Kick some bootie babe!!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 9, 2004)

Good luck Babs.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 9, 2004)

Good luck Babsie


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2004)

I cannot edit yesterdays "plan" so I'm editing here: 

*No Cardio yesterday.*  Hip flexers hurt from Mondays training.  Listening to my body at the moment.  Tonight I plan on doing the cardio I wanted to do lastnight.  We'll see.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2004)

Brit, Premier and Andy - Hi and thanks for the "good luck charm"  I'm gonna need it and am def. going to try to kick some buttay 

Jilly Billy - I know the feeling of being busy.  Thanks for posting encouraging replies.  They're very much appreciated   hahaha..I get that A LOT!!!  I didn't really have a choice (I now know I did, they just weren't explained to me at the time.)  If I had to do it all over again, I wouldn't change it for the world.  I have the most beautiful/healthy little girls a mother could ask for.  They keep me going   I don't know how I make the time to do the gym....but I do.  It all works out and I'm constantly planning.  

Enjoy your peaceful/quiet time while you're young and still can.  You and Steve make a terrific looking couple.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2004)

*Todays Meals*

*M1:*
8oz Water
1/3 Cup Fruit
2 Scoops F1 (nutrition,etc)
2 Tbsp F3 (protein)

*M2:*
3 Egg Whites
1 Yolk
6oz Turkey
20oz Protein Drink

*M3:*
3 Cups Spinach Lett
4 Baby Carrots
6oz Tuna
2Tbsp Bals. Vin.

*M4:*
Protein Drink (I'll be driving my car...this will have to do)

*Cardio here:  8:30p to 9:30p*
15min Elliptical (3 intervals of 1 minute sprints)
15min Tread (Incline 4 at 4.0)
15min Bike (interval training level 3)
15min Elliptical (3 intervals of 1 minute sprints)

*CARDIO         WAS           EDITED*

*M5*
Protein Drink
Wild Rice
1tsp Butter
1 Cup Veggie
6oz Grilled Chicken Breast

*Totals for the Day:*

*Calories*  1546
*Gram of Protein:* 196.9gr
*Gram of Carb:*  91.2gr
*Gram of Fat:*  28.9gr
*Gram of Sugar:*  18gr

I'm slowly getting to my goal.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 10, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> *M1:*
> I'm slowly getting to my goal.


Thats the way to do it babs!  Just keep at it your doing great


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

Good luck babs! Just found this... or i woulda been here sooner! journals are popping up all over the place this week!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thats the way to do it babs!  Just keep at it your doing great




Thanks DB and I will hon


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Good luck babs! Just found this... or i woulda been here sooner! journals are popping up all over the place this week!




Hi GG!!!   how are you??

No problem and yes, these journals are POPPING up everywhere. Good luck and stay focused.........


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

hey hottie! Here's to you having a great leg workout!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Hi GG!!!   how are you??
> 
> No problem and yes, these journals are POPPING up everywhere. Good luck and stay focused.........


 Hey! Purty good. Busy as hell. sneaking online every 10 mintues to entertain myself and remind myself that this is JUST A JOB and it will be over soon. hahaha!

 You?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2004)

Pretty much doing the same thing as you.....hey..is it 5pm yet? 

I think my diet pill is kicking in....I'm starting to feel a little anxious.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey hottie! Here's to you having a great leg workout!




Were you hi fiving me or something?   

That's tomorrow.  I'm going to try to get my cardio in this evening.  Didn't do the cardio last night because my hip flexers were sore...They're still sore but not nearly as sore as yesterday........so I'mma gonna give it all I got!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Pretty much doing the same thing as you.....hey..is it 5pm yet?
> 
> I think my diet pill is kicking in....I'm starting to feel a little anxious.


it's 5 o'clock somewhere....


I was going ot go watch the movie the INvincibels today, but I thought I'd rather spend time amongst friends..


Glad u feel better!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Pretty much doing the same thing as you.....hey..is it 5pm yet?
> 
> I think my diet pill is kicking in....I'm starting to feel a little anxious.


 4:23 from where im sitting. but i'm here til 6 today and off tomorrow and friday! WOO HOO!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> it's 5 o'clock somewhere....
> 
> 
> I was going ot go watch the movie the INvincibels today, but I thought I'd rather spend time amongst friends..
> ...




"it's 5 o'clock somewhere" is a country song...lol

Awww, you're so sweet.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> 4:23 from where im sitting. but i'm here til 6 today and off tomorrow and friday! WOO HOO!!!!




it's 4:27pm right now. UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH...it's dragging and i'm sooo FRICKEN HYPERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR....If I only had a treadmill here.....what I could do.....

You're off tomorrow AND Friday??  Hope you have fun......I'll def. be thinking about you.....hey..does this mean you won't be online?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> "it's 5 o'clock somewhere" is a country song...lol
> 
> Awww, you're so sweet.


I know....on both accounts.,.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2004)

You're gonna make some gal happy one of these days


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

that's what my mom tells me..


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2004)

Well, momma knows best


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

that's what she says!
(they are having her famous spagetti tonight...I know where I am going ot eat)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 11, 2004)

Just an FYI - Cardio was edited because I added another round of cardio and provided details.  There was NO rest imbetween machines.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 11, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that's what she says!
> (they are having her famous spagetti tonight...I know where I am going ot eat)




 You're going to eat that?  That's it mister.....I'm driving to your home town and am going to fix your meals for two weeks.......


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 12, 2004)

*6 week + Plan*

I will eat like this for 6 weeks.  Every 8 days will be high carb & total body work out day. M1 and M2 will flip on occasionally.




			
				BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> *M1:*
> 8oz Water
> 1/3 Cup Fruit
> 2 Scoops F1 (nutrition,etc)
> ...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 12, 2004)

*Thursday 11/11/04 Training*

*Warm Up*
BP
3x 8-10

*Cable Fly*
5x10 30#
**No Rest
*Flat Bench DB Press*
4x10 25# 
**No Rest
*Push Ups*
4x10
**2 Minute Rest

*Incline BP*
4x10 (Olympic Bar +10#)
**No Rest
*Pec Fly Machine*
4x10 60#
**1 Min Rest

*Sitting Dips*
4x10 90#
**No Rest
*Skull Crushers*
4x10 25#
**1 Min Rest

*V-Bar Cable Pull Down*
4x10 40#
**No Rest
*DB Extensions*
4x10
**No Rest
*Abs ??? Incline bench Cable Crunch*
3x30 60#
**No Rest
*Abs ??? Decline Crunch (Alternating Ball toss)*
3x15-20 6# Ball
**2 Min Rest


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> You're going to eat that?  That's it mister.....I'm driving to your home town and am going to fix your meals for two weeks.......


uh..hello....(banging fork and knife expectantly on table) I'm friggin HUNGRY over here! Drive faster!
(You DID offer!)


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 13, 2004)

Diet looks good babs   

Damn thats a killer workout...isn't that a bit to many sets though?  I would just die if i did that many to full potential I think.  40 sets for chest/tri + 6 more for abs.  Thats crazy.  You lucky if you get me doing half that in a day.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 13, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> *Warm Up*
> BP
> 3x 8-10
> 
> ...


WoW  Babs !  I though tyou were going to take it easy starting out   How ya feeling ?


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi Babsi!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 15, 2004)

*Legs 11/12/04*

*Hack Squats*
3x10 (no weight)

*Leg Press*
4x10 wide
4x10 close
4x10 V-Wide

1 Set was like doing 30 reps

*Lying Leg Curl*
4x10 40#
**No Rest
*Leg Extension*
4x10 40#

I didn???t add too much weight to these because my left quad muscle kept tensing up.  Felt like it was going POP when I added weight to it.  So, LOTS of stretching  followed this work out

Duh!!!!!!!! I forgot to add Calves....   

3x20 80#  (weak I know...but I'm not asking for a beating the next day either!)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 15, 2004)

*Cardio 11/13/04*

15 on Elliptical 2, 1 minute sprints
15 on Tread

Abs

Sauna 20min


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 15, 2004)

*Cardio 11/14/04*

Walked 1 mile with my youngest daughter.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 15, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Hi Babsi!





Hiya Jeanie!!!   How are ya today?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 15, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> WoW  Babs !  I though tyou were going to take it easy starting out   How ya feeling ?




It actually wasn't that bad   Was only sore for 1 day.  Usually, I'm sore for a few after a work out like that.  the weight wasn't too heavy and I had been lifting for about a month now....So I bumped it up a bit.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 15, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Diet looks good babs
> 
> Damn thats a killer workout...isn't that a bit to many sets though?  I would just die if i did that many to full potential I think.  40 sets for chest/tri + 6 more for abs.  Thats crazy.  You lucky if you get me doing half that in a day.




Thanks DB

Keep in mind, the weight wasn't all that heavy.   Oh, and I'm a strong cat


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 15, 2004)

*Weigh in 11/14/04*

Went from 183 to 181


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 15, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> uh..hello....(banging fork and knife expectantly on table) I'm friggin HUNGRY over here! Drive faster!
> (You DID offer!)




You gave me the wrong directions hon!!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 15, 2004)

Good mornin' babs!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 15, 2004)

Morning GG


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 15, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Went from 183 to 181


   congrats Babs!!!

Yea to get though a killer workout like you did you have to be one strong cat!  Keep on goin your doing great.

Thats great you get your daughter into it as well by bringing her for walks and such.  I think thats so important for parents to teach their kids from a young age.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey babsie! Happy Monday...

wrong directions? DAMN! I am about to fall over from lack of food....

I'll have u know...I was real good this weekend with the gym! (food was another story, but am working on it..)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 16, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> congrats Babs!!!
> 
> Yea to get though a killer workout like you did you have to be one strong cat!  Keep on goin your doing great.
> 
> Thats great you get your daughter into it as well by bringing her for walks and such.  I think thats so important for parents to teach their kids from a young age.




Thanks Dead!!! 

I'mma trying.  I wasn't so smart last night though.  

Yeah, they both LOVE to walk, ride bikes and eat clean (they still like candy.)  They love veggies too...My oldest wants to get into fitness.  She def. has the skills for it.  I don't know about my youngest, if she does anything it'll be power lifting.  She's my lil boy.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 16, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey babsie! Happy Monday...
> 
> wrong directions? DAMN! I am about to fall over from lack of food....
> 
> I'll have u know...I was real good this weekend with the gym! (food was another story, but am working on it..)




Hi Toostie 

Happy Tuesday! 

Next time make sure your directions are CLEAR....then you won't be falling over from lack of food.  

The food will come along.  Gets harder though during the holidays and such.    Keep going to the gym and hang in there.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 16, 2004)

*Shoulders 11/15/04*

10 min warm up and stretch on the tread

*Upright Cable Rows*
4x10 50#
**No Rest
*DB Shoulder Press*
4x10
**1 Min Rest

*Shrugs*
4x10 90#
**1 Min Rest

*Rear Delts*
4x10 50#
**1 Min Rest

*Lat Raise*
4x10 15#DB
**No Rest
*Frong Raise*
4x8-10 25# Plate
**1 Min Rest

*Abs*
Cybex Press Crunch
3x30 30#
**No Rest
*Swiss Ball*
3x30


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 16, 2004)

Morning Super Babs  


Nice wo !


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 16, 2004)

Morning Gary and Thanks!!!

Gorgeous baby you got there as your AVI.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 16, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I don't know about my youngest, if she doesn't anything it'll be power lifting.  She's my lil boy.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

Great shoulder workout Babsie.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 16, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Great shoulder workout Babsie.




Hey thanks Brit   You have some pretty great w/o's as well hon


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Hey thanks Brit   You have some pretty great w/o's as well hon



Thanks, I'm trying! lol


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 16, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Thanks, I'm trying! lol




Aren't we all 

Are you going to the Arnold?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Aren't we all
> 
> Are you going to the Arnold?



Yes   Are you?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> 10 min warm up and stretch on the tread
> 
> *Upright Cable Rows*
> 4x10 50#
> ...


yeah,....NICE...

So..what was the weight for the BD presses, or did I miss it?
And for your shrugs, are those db's or bb? (very nice either way!)
same for rea lateral raises


i got tired just reading it!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 16, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yes   Are you?




wouldn't MISS it.!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 16, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yeah,....NICE...
> 
> So..what was the weight for the BD presses, or did I miss it?
> And for your shrugs, are those db's or bb? (very nice either way!)
> ...




Looks like I need to add the shoulder press #.  It was 20# for the shoulder press and, 2 45# plates for shrugs.........Lat Raise were 15db

You should try it some time.  It really isn't all tha bad.  Just wait til I get all warmed up B!!!!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> wouldn't MISS it.!!!!!!!!!



Awesome, would be great to hook up and meet you sometime.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 16, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Awesome, would be great to hook up and meet you sometime.




hehehehehe..I would sound like a little valley girl when I see ya. hahahahahaha.  I get super hyper when I see people I've been dying to meet. But don't worry, I calm down 

Will this be your first time?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 16, 2004)

BRB  - I'm 15min past meal time.....


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> hehehehehe..I would sound like a little valley girl when I see ya. hahahahahaha.  I get super hyper when I see people I've been dying to meet. But don't worry, I calm down
> 
> Will this be your first time?



LOL and I will sound very British and my mouth will be less vulgar than it is at IM!   
Yes, this is my first time, I had been wanting to go to the Olympia and Arnold for years and decided earlier this year that I was just going to go... I'll be travelling alone again, I can't wait!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Looks like I need to add the shoulder press #.  It was 20# for the shoulder press and, 2 45# plates for shrugs.........Lat Raise were 15db
> 
> You should try it some time.  It really isn't all tha bad.  Just wait til I get all warmed up B!!!!


very nice! Did u rady my delt workout? I did have to miss my rear delts due to time, but the rest got hammered pertty well!
if u compound both mil presses and up right ros, isn't that too much training for the medial heads? No rest for them?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 16, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LOL and I will sound very British and my mouth will be less vulgar than it is at IM!
> Yes, this is my first time, I had been wanting to go to the Olympia and Arnold for years and decided earlier this year that I was just going to go... I'll be travelling alone again, I can't wait!



LOL.  I LOVE accents   
Oh, I'm so very dif outside of IM.  I'm miss shy and innocent.....believe it or not, I can be VERY bashful.

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  you are going to have sooooooooooo much FUN!!!!!!!  Girl...there are all kinds a people, samples, challenges, etc...there...

You're traveling along???


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2004)

along what?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> LOL.  I LOVE accents
> Oh, I'm so very dif outside of IM.  I'm miss shy and innocent.....believe it or not, I can be VERY bashful.


now THIS I have to see for myself!
I don't buy it! Nope!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 16, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> very nice! Did u rady my delt workout? I did have to miss my rear delts due to time, but the rest got hammered pertty well!
> if u compound both mil presses and up right ros, isn't that too much training for the medial heads? No rest for them?




That's a good question B.  I've been doing that for years and never had a problem.

I'm heading over now to check out your delt w/o


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> That's a good question B.  I've been doing that for years and never had a problem.
> 
> I'm heading over now to check out your delt w/o


just now?!?!?! It's been posted for two days...u just don't luv me no more...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 16, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> just now?!?!?! It's been posted for two days...u just don't luv me no more...




I'm sorry but I don't see your delt work out.  Which journal?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2004)

the new one in the comp section!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> LOL.  I LOVE accents
> Oh, I'm so very dif outside of IM.  I'm miss shy and innocent.....believe it or not, I can be VERY bashful.
> 
> OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  you are going to have sooooooooooo much FUN!!!!!!!  Girl...there are all kinds a people, samples, challenges, etc...there...
> ...



Yes, hubby has no interest in coming, same with Vegas.   
Hey it's all good, I can entertain myself quite nicely and I figure I get to use his portion of spending money!!!    
I'm getting quite used to travelling alone, he attended the Emerald Cup with me but that was it, he won't be attending my Nationals in Winnipeg either but I think NT and his wife might be coming! lol


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 16, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Yes, hubby has no interest in coming, same with Vegas.
> Hey it's all good, I can entertain myself quite nicely and I figure I get to use his portion of spending money!!!
> I'm getting quite used to travelling alone, he attended the Emerald Cup with me but that was it, he won't be attending my Nationals in Winnipeg either but I think NT and his wife might be coming! lol




hehehehe...Mine doesn't want me going because, "they're too many men there."    I'd leave him at home anyway.

hell yeah!!! Spending money...more for me............uh....you're not going?...okay.....more for me....

Aww...Why won't he attend nationals when you go?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 17, 2004)

*Cardio 11/16/04*

15 Min Elliptical (2 interval 1 min sprints)
15 Min Tread
15 Min Bike
15 Min Elliptical (cool down)


----------



## BritChick (Nov 17, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> hehehehe...Mine doesn't want me going because, "they're too many men there."    I'd leave him at home anyway.
> 
> hell yeah!!! Spending money...more for me............uh....you're not going?...okay.....more for me....
> 
> Aww...Why won't he attend nationals when you go?



He's just not interested in the competitions, he did come the BC's because it was local, waited 'til I was off stage and left... he couldn't wait to get out of there! lol  
I really don't need to drag his ass with me if he doesn't want to be there I'd rather go alone.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 17, 2004)

I don't blame him.  Actually I think it's sweet he at least will watch you and then leave.  It's nice to have that kind of support.  With out it, it's soooo hard.  Well, at least for me.

Me too.  

Do you know anyone else that's going to the Arnold?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 17, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I don't blame him.  Actually I think it's sweet he at least will watch you and then leave.  It's nice to have that kind of support.  With out it, it's soooo hard.  Well, at least for me.
> 
> Me too.
> 
> Do you know anyone else that's going to the Arnold?



I think Patrick is.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2004)

She thnks Burner is too...
although...he'd rather see y'all in Mexico!
(like the 3rd person..)


----------



## BritChick (Nov 17, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> She thnks Burner is too...
> although...he'd rather see y'all in Mexico!
> (like the 3rd person..)



I just heard Burner say he was going too!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2004)

u  think I am gonna pass up the chance to meet some of the hottest IM ladies here??? WAHOO!


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Babs!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 18, 2004)

Good mooooooooooooooooooooooorning Babs!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 18, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u  think I am gonna pass up the chance to meet some of the hottest IM ladies here??? WAHOO!


 Damn i'm going to the arnold classic too then. I already missed a chance to hang out with  you cool folks in vegas. I'm not going for strike 2. hahahah!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 18, 2004)

Where is the Arnold Classic held?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 18, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Where is the Arnold Classic held?


 WHEN is the arnold classic held, is another good one. I'm going to a conf in nyc some time in march. I hope they don't coincide! 

  March 4-6 in ohio. Here's the site.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 18, 2004)

*11/17/04 Training*

*Close grip Reverse pull down*
4x10 80#
*Wide Grip Pull Down*
4x10 80#
*Pull Over Machine*
4x10 70#

2Min rest

*Cable Row*
4x10 70#
*Bent Over DB Row*
4x10 30#

2Min Rest

*Good Mornings*
4x10 (used bar with neck pads)

*Hammer Curls*
4x 8-10 20# DB
*Cable Curls*
4x8-10 40#
2Min Rest
*****Didn???t do anymore biceps because one of the guys needed a spotter for a bit.

*Abs
Cable Crunch*
3-4x 30
*Decline Crunch*
3x25-30


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 18, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Where is the Arnold Classic held?


In down town Columbus Ohio.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 18, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> WHEN is the arnold classic held, is another good one. I'm going to a conf in nyc some time in march. I hope they don't coincide!



I hope it doesn't either


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 18, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Damn i'm going to the arnold classic too then. I already missed a chance to hang out with  you cool folks in vegas. I'm not going for strike 2. hahahah!




You DEF. do NOT want to MISS this one!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 18, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good mooooooooooooooooooooooorning Babs!!




Morning sweetie pie...how are you today?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 18, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Hi Babs!




HI JEANIE!!!!   How are you today hon?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 18, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u  think I am gonna pass up the chance to meet some of the hottest IM ladies here??? WAHOO!




Yea, don't be afraid of intimidation hon.......you know we don't bite AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....,,,,AAAA...HAHAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 18, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> You DEF. do NOT want to MISS this one!!!!


 Well when you all decide where you're staying and all, let me know and I'll book my trip too. I'll room with someone if i have to ($$$?).


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 18, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I just heard Burner say he was going too!




If he knows what's good for him...he'll go


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 18, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Well when you all decide where you're staying and all, let me know and I'll book my trip too. I'll room with someone if i have to ($$$?).




You'll need to book your room now if you plan on attending.  Most likely the closest hotels are going to be booked.

You could always stay at my house.  

Shhh..Don't mind the kids.....they won't bite!  hehehehehehe


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 18, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> You'll need to book your room now if you plan on attending. Most likely the closest hotels are going to be booked.
> 
> You could always stay at my house.
> 
> Shhh..Don't mind the kids.....they won't bite!  hehehehehehe


 Hahahahahahaha I don't mind the kids. Hey if you're even HALF serious I'll take you up on that! 

 I'm an easy person to host: I pack light, don't use up too much time in the bathroom and I clean up after myself.   Plus, I can cook up some tasty meals. I'll even give you references from previous hosts, if ya want 'em! hahaha! 

 As for hotels, what hotels are close to that? What's the public transportation like around there? Would I need to rent a car? Are things within walking distance? Or at least, are taxis and p.t. fairly accessible and affordable? What's the weather like there that time of year?


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 18, 2004)

Heya Babs awsome workout!

Wow I'm jealous...I wanna go to the classics   I was invited to go watch the cop from a local town near me keep his benching record for his weight class.  He beat some russian dude w/ a bench 615+ and he only weight 165lbs.  I wont be able to make it though.  Oh well hope everyone has an awsome time there!


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey guys, I will be there too!  This will be fun!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2004)

hell yeah! "Vegas Part II!
What goes in Columbus stays in Columbus?

I call dibs on the couch!


Nice work out, babsie! I bet your muscles are just SCREAMING when you are done!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 18, 2004)

I want to go too...


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Babs


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I want to go too...


 So go! I need roomies! Everybody! Party in my room! hahahaha! (who am i kidding i'll be passed out by 930 PM) hahahahaha!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> In down town Columbus Ohio.



How far is Ohio from the great lakes (Ontario) 

Good morning Babs


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 19, 2004)

Good morning babs....


How've you been?  I have been out for a while resolving some things and I am now finally catching up.....

So you are working out again...Good, i am glad that you are.

Anyway, just saying


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 19, 2004)

*Cardio 11/18/04*

15 Min Elliptical (2 - 1min sprints)
15 Min Tread (2min sprint)
15 Min Bike (High level 2Min fast pace)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 19, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Good morning babs....
> 
> 
> How've you been?  I have been out for a while resolving some things and I am now finally catching up.....
> ...




Hi Sweetie pie!!!! 

Glad you're back hon!!!  Hope everything is A-Okay

OMG, there are NO words to describe how it feels being able to work out again.  Such a release!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 19, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> How far is Ohio from the great lakes (Ontario)
> 
> Good morning Babs




About 8 or 9 hour drive (depending on how fast you drive and traffic)

Morning Vel!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 19, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hi Babs




HI Gary   How are you today hon?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 19, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I want to go too...




What's stopping ya?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> About 8 or 9 hour drive (depending on how fast you drive and traffic)
> 
> Morning Vel!!




hummm, not bad, thanks Babs...wonder if any other Ontarians are going  ??  I wanna go   I wanna go   I wanna go


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 19, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hell yeah! "Vegas Part II!
> What goes in Columbus stays in Columbus?
> 
> I call dibs on the couch!
> ...




Exactly!!!!
You THINK you're sleeping on MY couch?   
If you fell asleep on my couch, you wouldn't wake up.  It's VERY comfy (after you take ALL the pillows and such off it.) 

Thanks darlin!!!  You're coming along as well.  The work out could've been better.  Muscle aren't even sore.  I'm just playing against memory and strength.  It'll come together shortly though


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 19, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> hummm, not bad, thanks Babs...wonder if any other Ontarians are going  ??  I wanna go   I wanna go   I wanna go




I WANT YOU TO GO TOOO...........YOU'RE COMING!!!!!!

If I lived in Ontario, I'd have my father fly us to the Arnold!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 19, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I will be there too!  This will be fun!




YAY!!!!!        

IM partay...................IM partay.................IM partay!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I WANT YOU TO GO TOOO...........YOU'RE COMING!!!!!!
> 
> If I lived in Ontario, I'd have my father fly us to the Arnold!!!



Fly???????????????  Does he have his own plane or is he a commercial pilot?  Very cool job!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 19, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya Babs awsome workout!
> 
> Wow I'm jealous...I wanna go to the classics   I was invited to go watch the cop from a local town near me keep his benching record for his weight class.  He beat some russian dude w/ a bench 615+ and he only weight 165lbs.  I wont be able to make it though.  Oh well hope everyone has an awsome time there!




Hi DB.....how goes it?  

WELL THEN GET OFF YER KEISTER AND GET TA PLANNIN!!!!  We should get an IM car pull going!   

 615+ BENCH??  OMG.....That's amazing.  You know...I've been dying to go watch one of those Tough Man Contests you see on ESPN.....I can see me now.......standing up screaming in the crowd......"KICK HIS ARSE!!!!!!!!!! GET MOVING!!!!!!!  and some more.....  

Well, if you don't make it....I'm sure we'll have plenty of stories and pictures to post shortly after!!!!  Stay tuned


----------



## BritChick (Nov 19, 2004)

Good morning Babsie.   

OMG... this is so cool that so many are thinking of going to the Arnold now!   I'm getting soooo excited!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 19, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Fly???????????????  Does he have his own plane or is he a commercial pilot?  Very cool job!




He has his own Plane.
Has commercial license but chooses NOT to fly commercially.  He's always edumacating himself.  This is just ONE of his many hobbies.

I remember when I was 16...after winning one of our softball tourny's my father said he had a treat for me and that if I could whale one out to Left ctr. he'd take me to Dairy Queen.  So I did... and......DQ my ARSE!!!!!!

I was like  "Daddy, what are we doing <gulp> at the airport? "  he said, "You'll see!"....................(men get a kick out of scaring the bajesus out of us ladies)....so he took me inside..introduced me to his "buddies" then ......to the plane!!!!!!  I was freaking out!!!!!!!!  I was like, "Um..Dad, what purpose does the clip board serve?"  he said, "Well see, you have to inspect the plane each before you fly and when you're done!"  I was like............."I'M   N.O.T. GETTING IN THAT THING....I'll watch you from here!"  Anyway...I ended up getting in.  flying was so neat!! The houses looked like "model" houses they were soo small......
heh...but that wasn't the end.  We just COULDN'T FLY the damn thing in the air peacefully........NOPE!!!!  You know what he did MY FIRST TIME EVER FLYING????????????  


Drop.........spin and flip......and you know when you do that.......YOU NEED TO GO BACK UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP....... I thought I was going to pee my pants cause....the engine turns off when you drop and spin....you need to restart it to flip!!!...Well...dad thought it would be "cute" to make me think the engine wouldn't start...I was like...WHAT DO YOU MEAN IT'S NOT STARTING?????????  Oh god..I knew I shouldn't have gotten in here....

Anyway..happy ending and I only flew him 4 times after that.  Was pretty cool the 2nd time.  I got to fly the plane, which is weird because you "drive" it by watching a model on the dash and steer with the pedals on the floor.

Talk about a rush!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 19, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning Babsie.
> 
> OMG... this is so cool that so many are thinking of going to the Arnold now!   I'm getting soooo excited!!!




MORNING~!!!!!! 

me too too!!!!  Very excited


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 19, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hahahahahahaha I don't mind the kids. Hey if you're even HALF serious I'll take you up on that!
> 
> I'm an easy person to host: I pack light, don't use up too much time in the bathroom and I clean up after myself.   Plus, I can cook up some tasty meals. I'll even give you references from previous hosts, if ya want 'em! hahaha!
> 
> As for hotels, what hotels are close to that? What's the public transportation like around there? Would I need to rent a car? Are things within walking distance? Or at least, are taxis and p.t. fairly accessible and affordable? What's the weather like there that time of year?




Hey...if you clean up after yourself.......game on!!!!!

The Covention Center.
There are Taxi's but you have to call for them first.  From the convention center you can WALK to the Arnold.  
I'll help you find a hotel if you're truly interested.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Hey...if you clean up after yourself.......game on!!!!!
> 
> The Covention Center.
> There are Taxi's but you have to call for them first.  From the convention center you can WALK to the Arnold.
> I'll help you find a hotel if you're truly interested.


 Yes ma'am I am truly interested. And in fact, if anyone wants to room with me, that would be awesome, to save money. It's my birthday weekend that weekend by the way! The big 29! hahahaha!


----------



## hu1k (Nov 19, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Yes ma'am I am truly interested. And in fact, if anyone wants to room with me, that would be awesome, to save money. It's my birthday weekend that weekend by the way! The big 29! hahahaha!


Hahahaha, first you're telling everyone how your "special foods" make you "pass gas" like a locomotive, and now you're asking for volunteers to room with you?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

Wow, sounds like an amazing experience Babs!!

Ivy, I may be interested but have to figure out the logistics first..and save some money


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2004)

hu1k said:
			
		

> Hahahaha, first you're telling everyone how your "special foods" make you "pass gas" like a locomotive, and now you're asking for volunteers to room with you?


 I don't know where you read such claims but they were not typed by MY fingers. I "pass gass"  (hahahahah or "fluff") as much as anyone else eating what I eat, and here, pretty much we all eat the same things, with some variety here or there. Sooooo... you do the math.  Wanna join us? hahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Wow, sounds like an amazing experience Babs!!
> 
> Ivy, I may be interested but have to figure out the logistics first..and save some money


 Yay! Fun! I hope you can -- this will be a blast, no doubt!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 19, 2004)

hu1k said:
			
		

> Hahahaha, first you're telling everyone how your "special foods" make you "pass gas" like a locomotive, and now you're asking for volunteers to room with you?




Girls don't stink  
Men on the other hand - smell like road kill (for lack of better word)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 19, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Wow, sounds like an amazing experience Babs!!




Believe me.....IT WAS!!!


----------



## hu1k (Nov 19, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Wanna join us? hahaha!


I would, but I'm afraid my massive physique would intimidate the contestants and disrupt the competition. Otherwise I'd say "sure".


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2004)

hu1k said:
			
		

> I would, but I'm afraid my massive physique would intimidate the contestants and disrupt the competition. Otherwise I'd say "sure".


----------



## hu1k (Nov 19, 2004)

Holy crap! Do you see they have the "Arnold Archery Challenge"?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey babsie!
Happy Friday! How's things...IN THE OFFICE!
HA HA HAHAH HAHAHHAHA!

I'm still lounging in my 'jammies'!


Y aknow...I like your dad more and more! I've got about 43 hours logged in a Cessna. I ran out of money..and then never went back...kind of an annoying thing for me...It is one of the things I will go back and finish someday!
Aerobatics? Thta is SO cool! I'd have to take a HUGE dose of dramamine though before hand!
Hell yeah, I'll sleep on the couch!

Hey GG! I got my paperwork submited! I will be getting my agency ID # soon! I can also help with the Arnold hotel accomodations!
Worse come to worse, I will stay with soem family I have outside of Columbus..but I bet they wouldnt' appreaciate my coming in at all hours of the nihgt from partying...of course..that 9:30 isn't too bad....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 19, 2004)

Tonight is LEG DAY!!!! 

Please say a prayer that the fella's I'm going to work out with DO NOT KILL ME!!!!!  They're power lifters.......I have a BAD feeling about this one.!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 19, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> So go! I need roomies! Everybody! Party in my room! hahahaha! (who am i kidding i'll be passed out by 930 PM) hahahahaha!


Share a room with you?  Damn, that is so tempting  lol



			
				BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> What's stopping ya?



Because I used up my 2weeks of vacation already, and I am still paying off Vegas.  Damn credit card.

PS: Have a fun leg day


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 19, 2004)

Pray for you...hell no! Go get 'em babe!
Rip it up! That kind of switch up will be GREAT for you!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning Babs  


How was the leg workout ? Did the guys survive ?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 22, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Babs
> 
> 
> How was the leg workout ? Did the guys survive ?



Morning Gary 

Leg night was okay.  Steve and his buddy didn't get to the gym until 7:30pm (was to be there at 6:45pm) so I cut him off.  Dr Eric got there when I did however, he "forgot" about it being leg day (too much medicine on the brain I suppose) he did total body, Ogar needed to start earlier because his wife made plans for him and Sixo stuck with me!!!  Ogar (not his name he just HUGE and so I call him Ogar) on behalf emptied his Tim Hortons bag all over Steve's car when he got there.  hehehehehe.  that was SOOOO funny.  He had wrappers up and down his antenae, napkins wrapt around his windshield wipers, etc....  Steve was a good sport about it all.  Oh yea...Steve's "excuse"......his girlfriend wouldn't leave his apt (the reason he was late)....hehehehe.  women     We all KNOW why he was so late!!!...he was gettin a little...eehem...  

Now..on to my work out......


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 22, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Pray for you...hell no! Go get 'em babe!
> Rip it up! That kind of switch up will be GREAT for you!




Actually, there was nothing to pray for.  LOL

Next Friday IT'S ON!!!!    May the grace of god be with me.

Sixo could only spot me 3 times because there is a certain way I like being spotted.  Too funny.  My trainer can do it with out a problem.   When I do squats and my legs start to get shaky (usually on the 3set) I have my spotter stand behind and against my body (to make sure I keep form) and as we all know....when you come UP from the squat, you thrust your hips up and forward.  When I'm back in the "starting" position, I don't stop, I right back down...........anyway....Sixo had a weeeeee bit of a problem...hehehehehehehehehe...he got a woody.. and had to go to the restroom.

How was your w/o?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning Babs...I'm surprised you trainer doesn't train you for free girl


----------



## BritChick (Nov 22, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Sixo could only spot me 3 times because there is a certain way I like being spotted.  Too funny.  My trainer can do it with out a problem.   When I do squats and my legs start to get shaky (usually on the 3set) I have my spotter stand behind and against my body (to make sure I keep form) and as we all know....when you come UP from the squat, you thrust your hips up and forward.  When I'm back in the "starting" position, I don't stop, I right back down...........anyway....Sixo had a weeeeee bit of a problem...hehehehehehehehehe...he got a woody.. and had to go to the restroom.



Good morning Babsie.   
That's too funny Babsie.  I haven't done bb squats in years but that's exactly how I used to like be spotted too, sometimes it makes finding a spot a little more challenging... it's a bit closer than some people are comfortable with!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning Babsie!! Hope your weekend went well hun, are you ready for Turkey Day??


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 22, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> anyway....Sixo had a weeeeee bit of a problem...hehehehehehehehehe...he got a woody.. and had to go to the restroom.


    
Thats just to funny!!

When your trainer spots you where are his/her hands?  Do they just keep em on your lats and guide you up?  I know when I spot with my partner I squat with him and do the entire movement...our bodies are touching...then my hands are on his chest to help drive him up.  Its alot closer then a stranger would want to get to a guy in the gym but he's my cousin so its all kewl lol.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

I've NEVER seen anyone get a squat spot like that before!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Sixo had a weeeeee bit of a problem...hehehehehehehehehe...he got a woody.. and had to go to the restroom.
> 
> How was your w/o?


Yeah...I uh...would probsbly have the same...um...problem....

but, that is how I would spot my partner. Instead of holding onto chest, I would keep arms out like a forklift and go thru the motions.
I'm glad I was spotting him one night. He had 225 loaded..and was on his way down, and his back gave out. I got the pleasure of lifting him And the weight up...dunno how I did that...guess I just didn't have the choice..


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 23, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> but, that is how I would spot my partner. Instead of holding onto chest, I would keep arms out like a forklift and go thru the motions.
> I'm glad I was spotting him one night. He had 225 loaded..and was on his way down, and his back gave out. I got the pleasure of lifting him And the weight up...dunno how I did that...guess I just didn't have the choice..


Ive had a spotter do that to me once...and only once!  Worst feeling ever!  I think I was pressing 245 after a heavy day of dealifting so my lower back was shot but I was pressed for time so had to cram my lifts with back to back days.

I also hate that method of spoting...it does nothing for me.  If someone spots me from guiding up through my lats and chest the motion feels much more natural and I almost feel as if I can drive with more power.  You should try it one time.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

Good morning Babs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 23, 2004)

*Chest 11/22/04*

*Warm up*
3x10 Bench Press

*Cable Fly*
4x10 30#
*No Rest
*Flat Bench DB Press*
4x10
*No Rest
*Push Ups*
4x10

*1Min Rest

*Incline Bench Press*
4x10 (olympic bar +10# Plate)
*No Rest
*Pec Fly Machine*
4x10 60#
*1 Min Rest

*Sitting Dips*
4x10 70#
*No Rest
*Skull Crushers*
4x10 10# plate and bar
*1 Min Rest

*V-Bar Cable Pull Down*
3x10 50#
*No Rest
*DB Ext*
3x6 15#

*Abs*


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 23, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Babs




Evening hon


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 23, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Yeah...I uh...would probsbly have the same...um...problem....
> 
> but, that is how I would spot my partner. Instead of holding onto chest, I would keep arms out like a forklift and go thru the motions.
> I'm glad I was spotting him one night. He had 225 loaded..and was on his way down, and his back gave out. I got the pleasure of lifting him And the weight up...dunno how I did that...guess I just didn't have the choice..




there's no holding onto my chest   

Description:
Spotter behind me
Bodies touching (very close but not too close)
Spotter places hands reverse grip under my arms and grips the bar on the inside of my grip.
We both go down (slow and controlled)
And up (thrusting with the hips)
When I hit 8 (about 3rd set) I'm either making a hissing sound or I hold my breath and let it out at the top (start position)

My legs need a lot of work!!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 23, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I've NEVER seen anyone get a squat spot like that before!!





You should try it!!!  Looks weird but really helpful!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 23, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thats just to funny!!
> 
> When your trainer spots you where are his/her hands?  Do they just keep em on your lats and guide you up?  I know when I spot with my partner I squat with him and do the entire movement...our bodies are touching...then my hands are on his chest to help drive him up.  Its alot closer then a stranger would want to get to a guy in the gym but he's my cousin so its all kewl lol.




It was funny and kinda irritating 

When my trainer spots he usually grips just below the pits.  I HATE when he does that because I'm all sweaty...yuk!!!

yes, we do the entire movement ONLY because I have a bad knee.

It's all good!!!!  Minds wonder though I know!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 23, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Babsie!! Hope your weekend went well hun, are you ready for Turkey Day??




Afternoon Andy!!! 

Weekend was fine.  How about you dear?

Am I ready for Turkey Day?  Absolutely!!! 

You?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 23, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning Babsie.
> That's too funny Babsie.  I haven't done bb squats in years but that's exactly how I used to like be spotted too, sometimes it makes finding a spot a little more challenging... it's a bit closer than some people are comfortable with!




Evening Brit!!! 

I know
I LOVE squats!!!!!!

I don't mind who spots me as long as they don't stink!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 23, 2004)

*Happy Thanksgiving*

In case I'm not on here tomorrow, I just wanted to wish EVERYONE a Happy Thanksgiving!!!!

May peace be with you during the Holiday!!!!

Enjoy everyone


----------



## BritChick (Nov 23, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> In case I'm not on here tomorrow, I just wanted to wish EVERYONE a Happy Thanksgiving!!!!
> 
> May peace be with you during the Holiday!!!!
> 
> Enjoy everyone



Hi Babsie, have a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2004)

Good morning Babs!  Have a great feast!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 24, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Babs!  Have a great feast!!


Morning hon.  You too


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 24, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi Babsie, have a Happy Thanksgiving!




Hiya Brit!!!...You too dear!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 24, 2004)

*11/23/04 Cardio*

15 Minute Elliptical (2, 1minute sprints)
25 Treadmill, 3, 3 minute jog
17 Minute Elliptical (same as beginning)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 24, 2004)

*11/22/04 Weigh in*

   This always happens to me just before my menses.  Didn't post on Monday so here it is.

Last week I was 181
As of Monday 11/22/04 I was 184

I weighed today however I'm not going to share.  I may jinx myself.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 24, 2004)

Morning Babs...so what are the plans for T-day?

Eh don't sweat the weight it fluct's all the time.  Just as long as you are consistant it will all workout.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 24, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Morning Babs...so what are the plans for T-day?
> 
> Eh don't sweat the weight it fluct's all the time.  Just as long as you are consistant it will all workout.




Morning darlin  
About the weight thing...i know it happens...but no biggie BECAUSE my clothes are feeling loose.  I've moved my belt back 3 spaces.....Next week I'll probably bring out the old clothes....We'll see!!!!!


*Today*:  Pick oldest up from school (surprise) and then get youngest from the sitter.  This will start at 2:30pm.

After that, I have to fight the crowd at the grocery: "HEY, I WANTED THAT TURKEY, PUT IT BACK...."     Just kidding.  

*Excuse for waiting till that last minute to shop*:  ehem:  My refrigerator is STUFFED with healthy meals and there is NO room for "other" foods.  This means, LOTS of food is going to be thrown away....this is where I cry.       But, I gotta make the room, right?

I should be finished at the store by 3:30 (if I'm lucky)

Home by :3:45
Grocery put away and some pitched by 4:15
Clean until 6:15pm (mother is coming tomorrow   )
Get ready for gym........be at the gym by 7pm (hubby will be walking in the door, I'll be walking out.)
Be home by 8:30-45 (I allow 20min to converse)


Hell starts (cooking, etc..) by 9pm.
Food served by 1pm Thursday.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2004)

what's for dessert?
I tried to eat healty...(not too much)
So, I only took a little of this, a little of that..but..by the time all my little dabblings became a big pile....so...had ot eat..would be rude NOT to..

Stupid gym. (you know the 24 hour one) is closed...so no workout.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 26, 2004)

Good morning Babs 

Your 24 hour gym is CLOSED Mikey?  That's rather retarded


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2004)

I know...24 hours?...not.
!

made up for it today tho!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 29, 2004)

Morning Babs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

Morning Vel 

FOOD WAS GOOD!!!! .....and I'm sure the scale would tell.....BUT SEEING HOW I'M NOT TOUCHING IT for at least a week, acunamatada (no worries)...........................As Jim Carrey would say:  It's GOod. 

Today...first day back in the dieting world.....The only days I didn't go to the gym was Saturday and Sunday.

Oh...and Thursday ...Nogo


----------



## BritChick (Nov 29, 2004)

Good morning Babsie.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi Brit Brit, how are you today?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

hiya babsie! ha ha! I went BOTH fri AND saturday! neener neener..


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

Hiya bone-head!  I got your neener neener - right here


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Hiya bone-head!  I got your neener neener - right here



oh yeah...well, I double dog neener neener you now!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

I triple DOG NEENER NEENER NEENER now!!!  

It's a bloody war sir Michael!!!  hahahahahahahahah...aaaaaaaaaaa.. .hahahhahaha


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

ooohhh...the infamous trip dog neener neener neener...
what am I to do???
'scuse me while I dip into my bag  'o trix....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

And what does he pull out ladies and gentlemen?


  (scretches from a lady in the room)...PUT THAT AWAY YOU!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

I'd prefer just the ladies, thank you..I am not that liberal..


----------



## BritChick (Nov 29, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Hi Brit Brit, how are you today?



Doing great thanks... how about yourself?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm okay.  Thinking of what I'm going to do for shoulders tonight.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

whata coinkidink! Me too! (But..I KNOW what I am gonna do
1) DB Mil presses
2) Standing Alt. DB lateral Raise
3) BO Seat. Lateral Raise
4) Upright Rows

and then triceps


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

Good for you.  how many cookies would you like? 

I need a killer shoulder and bi w/o......


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 29, 2004)

I want a cookie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


How are you doing Babsie?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

Okay.  I make GOOD peanut butter chews!!!  YUMMMYYYY

I'm goind dandy - how about yourself?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

stop it w/ the PB stuff! I am in withdrawl here...helloooooo!

that's my owrkout, I like it. u may use it too!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

Okay, I'll stop.  

If you make it to the Arnold, I'll bring you some.

What's BO seat lateral raises - is that a machine?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 29, 2004)

When is the Arnold and where is it? 

I love peanut butter


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

Bent over seated lateral raises. I have found a machine, or..the old fashioned way of...ou ggot it!
bending over at the waist to parallel w/ floor and doing a lateral raise.
Always keeping pinkies higher than thumbs, like pouring a pitcher of water.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> When is the Arnold and where is it?
> 
> I love peanut butter


don't try and snatch my PB, woman..

March!
So...u are gonna fly here in Feb, then to Ohio in March! Andy is gonna be travelin'!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 29, 2004)

What part of Ohio, I really want to go...... IVEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> What part of Ohio, I really want to go...... IVEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!


 Columbus. March 4-6. I haven' tbooked yet. but i'm going. Britty's going, i think patrick's gonna try to go too. Who else?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 29, 2004)

I wanna come, I have to check $$ and make sure nobody's off work and them I'm in!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

Me and babsie! (she already lives there) what a party this is gonna be!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 29, 2004)

What state is Ohio close too?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> When is the Arnold and where is it?
> 
> I love peanut butter




March 2005
Columbus Ohio


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> What state is Ohio close too?



Indiana
Michigan 
Pen.
KY (not jelly either )


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Me and babsie! (she already lives there) what a party this is gonna be!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I wanna come, I have to check $$ and make sure nobody's off work and them I'm in!!




Well, then get your keister in gear and kick it!!!  You should come!!!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Bent over seated lateral raises. I have found a machine, or..the old fashioned way of...ou ggot it!
> bending over at the waist to parallel w/ floor and doing a lateral raise.
> Always keeping pinkies higher than thumbs, like pouring a pitcher of water.




OMG I feel so stupid!!!!!  

I know what those are..............what a goop


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> What state is Ohio close too?


Pennsylvania...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> OMG I feel so stupid!!!!!
> 
> I know what those are..............what a goop


do you need spotting? I can help you wiht those.....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

If you were close...spot my rear!!!!  We'd be patna's in crime (w/o that is)


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 29, 2004)

I bet I could drive there!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

Hell yeah you could!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 30, 2004)

*Shoulders 11/29/04*

*Mil Press* (machine)
4x10 50#

*Alternating Front/Later Raises*
4x10 15# DB (this was 10 lat and 10 front)

*Rear Delt* (machine)
4x10 60#
Followed by
*BO Rear Delt DB*
4x10 15#

*Upright Cable Rows*
4x10 80#

This was a good work out!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 30, 2004)

Morning everyone 

Preparing to eat me turkey, eggs, protein and coffee....yummmmmm


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 30, 2004)

Morning Sunshine!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 30, 2004)

Goooooooooood morninggggg me lil ray of hope.  Hower yuu 2day?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> *Mil Press* (machine)
> 4x10 50#
> 
> *Alternating Front/Later Raises*
> ...


wahoo!
good goin' girl!
u did 8 sets for rear delts though?
how are they feeling today?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 30, 2004)

They're feeling fine. Lat and Ant are a lil sore

I'mma tough cookie


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2004)

that you are! (but I still wouldn't do 8 sets for such a small body part)
Remember: You also hit the post. delt. when you do rowing motions as well.
Don't wanna over train them!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 1, 2004)

I know hon but I get bored while "resting" between sets, I feel like there's something else I can be doing.  I've grown to LOVE circut training. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 1, 2004)

*7-Day Plan*

Okay. Don't beat me up gang.

No weight training OR cardio last night. spent some time in the grocery, then the food processor and the crock pot!!!

I'm pulling a "detox" routine with me body. Flushing the system. I'll do this again after x-mas.

Cabbage Soup 7-Day. Yep!!! Done it before and really enjoyed it. I made it EXTRA spicy this time. Lets hope Nexium works with me!!! paaalllleeeeze

Today I get to eat all the fruit and soup I can possibly shove down my throat.

"MY" plan is to eat ALL the soup I can along with 4 pcs of strawberries every 2 to 3 hours.  I will drink my protein twice today along with Cranberry Juice every 3 hours.

Todays weight:  182


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 1, 2004)

Morning Hun   

Where did you find this diet?  How is it suppose to work- you just eat soup and strawberries?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 1, 2004)

LOL..my friend Lisa was on the Cabbage Soup diet last week!  How's it going Babsie baby??????  Feeling all Christmassy yet??


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 1, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Hun
> 
> Where did you find this diet?  How is it suppose to work- you just eat soup and strawberries?



Day One: 
Fruit: Eat all of the fruit you want (except bananas). Eat only your soup and the fruit for the first day. For drinks- unsweetened teas, cranberry juice and water. 

Day Two: 
Vegetables: Eat until you are stuffed will all fresh, raw or cooked vegetables of your choice. Try to eat leafy green vegetables and stay away from dry beans, peas and corn. Eat all the vegetables you want along with your soup. At dinner, reward yourself with a big baked potato with butter. Do not eat fruit today. 

Day Three: 
Mix Days One and Two: Eat all the soup, fruits and vegetables you want. No Baked Potato.

Day Four: 
Bananas and Skim Milk: Eat as many as eight bananas and drink as many glasses of skim milk as you would like on this day, along with your soup. This day is supposed to lessen your desire for sweets. 

Day Five: 
Beef And Tomatos: Ten to twenty ounces of beef and up to six fresh tomtoes. Drink at least 6 to 8 glasses of water this day to wash the uric acid from your body. Eat your soup at least once this day. You may eat broiled or baked chicken instead of beef (but absolutely no skin-on chicken). If you prefer, you can substitute broiled fish for the beef one one of the beef days (but not both). 

Day Six: 
Beef and Vegetables: Eat to your heart's content of beef and vegetables this day. You can even have 2 or 3 steaks if you like, with leafy green vegetables. No Baked Potato. Eat your soup at least once. 

Day Seven: 
Brown rice, unsweetened fruit juices and vegetables: Again stuff, stuff, stuff yourself. Be sure to eat your soup at least once this day.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 1, 2004)

*Cabbage Soup Recipe*

Cabbage Soup Recipe

6 large green onions 
2 green peppers 
1 or 2 cans of tomatoes (diced or whole) 
3 Carrots 
1 Container (10 oz. or so) Mushrooms 
1 bunch of celery 
half a head of cabbage 
1 package Lipton soup mix 
1 or 2 cubes of bouillon (optional) 
1 48oz can V8 juice (optional) 
Season to taste with salt, pepper, parsley, curry, garlic powder, etc. 
Directions:

Slice green onions, put in a pot and start to saute with cooking spray.

Cut green pepper stem end off and cut in half, take the seeds and membrane out. Cut the green-pepper into bite size pieces and add to pot. 

Take the outer leafs layers off the cabbage, cut into bite size pieces, add to pot.

Clean carrots, cut into bite size pieces, and add to pot. 

Slice mushrooms into thick slices, add to pot.

If you would like a spicy soup, add a small amount of curry or cayenne pepper now.

You can use beef or chicken bouillon cubes for seasonings. These have all the salt and flavors you will need. 

Use about 12 cups of water (or 8 cups and the V8 juice), cover and put heat on low. Let soup cook for a long time - two hours works well. Season to taste with salt and pepper.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 1, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Hun



I forgot to say...GOOD MORNING


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 1, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> LOL..my friend Lisa was on the Cabbage Soup diet last week!  How's it going Babsie baby??????  Feeling all Christmassy yet??




Since Monday I've been playing NOTHING but CHRISTMAS music here at work  

The house is all decorated (inside and out), tree up pressents done (completed over the holiday weekend!!!)  I've been x-mas shopping for a while now.  Finished that end about 3 weeks ago (or less) and doing my BEST to stay OUT of the stores...  

Today is day 1 of the diet and so far, so good!!!  How did your friend do with her diet?  I added ALL kinds of spices and such to mine.  My tongue is still on fire  

How are you today darlin?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 1, 2004)

I can eat A LOT of fruit and veggies so I wonder if my cals would actually be higher on something like that?  Can you have carrots?  I may try that after Christmas


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 1, 2004)

If you want to eat carrots, I don't recommend you eat a lot because they're high in carbs.

This is basically all fibre.

I'm sure on certain days the calories will be high..again, you're eating a lot of fibre so your system will flush out what you eat.  Def. worth a try.  The last I tried the C-Diet I lost 5 or 6lbs.  I may even do this once a month or every other. Not sure.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 1, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> If you want to eat carrots, I don't recommend you eat a lot because they're high in carbs.
> 
> This is basically all fibre.
> 
> I'm sure on certain days the calories will be high..again, you're eating a lot of fibre so your system will flush out what you eat.  Def. worth a try.  The last I tried the C-Diet I lost 5 or 6lbs.  I may even do this once a month or every other. Not sure.


How much of that do you gain back once you go back to a clean balanced diet again?  I'm sure you have to gain a few lbs.

I could easily out eat my cals that I'm suppose to if I had to eat until I'm stuffed LOL.  I am a monster of a eater and a bushel of apples a sitting wasn't rare back in the day.

This just cleans you out from the inside correct...no other reason to do this other then detoxing or are there any other beneficial reasons?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 1, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> How much of that do you gain back once you go back to a clean balanced diet again?  I'm sure you have to gain a few lbs.
> 
> I could easily out eat my cals that I'm suppose to if I had to eat until I'm stuffed LOL.  I am a monster of a eater and a bushel of apples a sitting wasn't rare back in the day.
> 
> This just cleans you out from the inside correct...no other reason to do this other then detoxing or are there any other beneficial reasons?




hmm..the last time I didn't gain any back 

It's hard to tell this time round though.  I'm holding so much water to begin with, it may not come back (I hope)....If I had to guess, I'd say for every pound I lose, I should expect to gain 1/2 back.  I'm doing some things dif. though.  Protein is going to remain (not messing with muscle loss - if I can help it.)  

Mostly using the Diet for detoxing purposes.  As for nutritional content, I'd say it depends on how you do the diet and how you make the soup.  If you follow the diet to the T, I'd say nutritional value is VERY slim.  The first couple of days are going to be strict for me, after that, I'm incorporating.

The working agents are antioxidents and phytochemicals.
Benefits - Depends on how the individual looks at it.  I know a lot of the leafy veggies put in the soup are said to be benefical in fighting cancer, etc...

I'll be sure to post my thoughts and opinions each day.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 1, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I could easily out eat my cals that I'm suppose to if I had to eat until I'm stuffed LOL.  I am a monster of a eater and a bushel of apples a sitting wasn't rare back in the day.




You and me both


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 1, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I know hon but I get bored while "resting" between sets, I feel like there's something else I can be doing.  I've grown to LOVE circut training.
> 
> Any suggestions?


'morning, Babsie...(or afternoon for you..)

u can stretch, walk to get a drink of water, up the weights...stretch again...then HIT IT!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 1, 2004)

Give me a chest work out....A REALLY GOOD AND HARD ONE!!!!!  No (how did fitgirl put it?) pu$$yfarting around either!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 1, 2004)

pussy farting? ewww?


Here's what I do:
(one of them)

1) DB Incline Bench press  (5 sets, 2 - 3 warm up, 3 - 3 working, depending on how u feel)
2) Flat BB Bench Press:
4 sets
3) Decline Machine (2 sets)
4) Alternating angle cable flyes (2 sets, 10 reps per angle, 30 resp total per set)
= this will kill you! That snazzy, cable machine that all gyms have nowadays? The arms move from straight up and down to all the way down? start woith arms in the 'up' position, do your ten reps, IMMEDIATELY move to mid popint, do another 10, then go top bottom, and do last ten. Wait your 1 - 2 minutes, then repeat going up.
It KILLS! You will want to go home crying.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 1, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> pussy farting? ewww?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 1, 2004)

the correct term wsa: "pussyFOOTING"

heh heh..queef...ick!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 1, 2004)

Yeah, queefing is pretty nasty.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 1, 2004)

he heh...ick


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 1, 2004)

okay....i'm going to get sick.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 1, 2004)

u started it!

ok.....
fresh fudge brownies...right out of the oven.....
Fresh baked chicken, lightly seasoned. Alos just out of the oven.
Vanilla
Favorite scented bubble bath...
the morning air, right after a spring rain in a flower field.

Think about those...better? super!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 1, 2004)

YOU'RE EATING BROWNIES???????????????????????????????????????????????

Now those are things to think about...........


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm going to have to learn Japanese.  Every time they walk up to me IT'S HARD TO UNDERSTAND.....They talk with WAY too many UHHHH..........BLAH BLAH BLAH UHHHHHHHH...UHHHHHHHHHHHHHH....


----------



## ZECH (Dec 1, 2004)

I got chocolate birthday cake from my daughter's yesterday and egg nogg!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 1, 2004)

no..I am not eating brownies...I wish I were..but, nope.
I did break downa nd get my one quart of light egg nog..


saki!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 1, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> I got chocolate birthday cake from my daughter's yesterday and egg nogg!




I don't like chocolate...but my menses is drawing near and I get the most unusual cravings   

Never had Egg Nogg

From me to your daughter....Happy belated!!!!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 1, 2004)

Never had egg nogg? You gotta try it!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 1, 2004)

what he said!

I dunno....a woman who doesn't like chocolate...sounds suspect..


You know what women say: Easting chocolate is almost a sexual experience...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 1, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> no..I am not eating brownies...I wish I were..but, nope.
> I did break downa nd get my one quart of light egg nog..
> 
> 
> saki!




Salut (sp)


good for you....why did you say you were pulling them out of the oven?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 1, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Never had egg nogg? You gotta try it!




I cannot.  I'll gag half way to me mouth.

I'm weird when it comes to trying new things.  Been burned WAY too many times


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 1, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> what he said!
> 
> I dunno....a woman who doesn't like chocolate...sounds suspect..
> 
> ...




EW!
yeah, you've found one.  No chocolate for me. yukkie!!!!!  No kidding.  You know those heath bars?  I pick the chocolate off them and eat the toffee.

I don't have to eat chocolate to ................

Now a banana......


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 1, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Salut (sp)
> 
> 
> good for you....why did you say you were pulling them out of the oven?


sooooon...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 1, 2004)

huh?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 1, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> EW!
> yeah, you've found one.  No chocolate for me. yukkie!!!!!  No kidding.  You know those heath bars?  I pick the chocolate off them and eat the toffee.
> 
> I don't have to eat chocolate to ................
> ...


really? so..tell us..what is it about a banana?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 1, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> really? so..tell us..what is it about a banana?



My guy friends say..............watching a woman eat a banana......(let minds wonder)

I think about...................when I eat a banana.....................then I think.........................WHAT THE HELL AM I THINKING!!!!!!!!...........I'll get that when the hubby gets home...heheheheheehe..I'm an addict.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 1, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> My guy friends say..............watching a woman eat a banana......(let minds wonder)
> 
> I think about...................when I eat a banana.....................then I think.........................WHAT THE HELL AM I THINKING!!!!!!!!...........I'll get that when the hubby gets home...heheheheheehe..I'm an addict.


oh yeah..well. I 'll get that when the wi...damn....I don't have one of those...
damn!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 1, 2004)

you lost me at WI....damn

What don't you have?  a banana


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 1, 2004)

wife..significant other...meaningful one night stand..anything..


Oh...I've got a banana...he does tricks too!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 1, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> wife..significant other...meaningful one night stand..anything..
> 
> 
> Oh...I've got a banana...he does tricks too!




alrighty then.  

hehehehehhe...you put the banana beside your booty   , I thought that was exit only?  

sorry....couldn't resist


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 2, 2004)

Morning Babs     How's the new diet coming along?

You've gotta try Egg Nog- you'll love it!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 2, 2004)

diet is coming along.  Last night I added 6oz of chicken breast to the soup.
Cannot wait for the baked potato tonight (of course after training)

I think for the day I'm suppose to eat beef or chicken, I'm going to add it to the soup.

One thing I can say is, this stuff gives me gas!  Doesn't stink but dang......

Okay, another thing I should admit to is - I don't have that "satisfied" feeling.  Things are missing yes, but - you should feel full and satisfied according to the plan.   I can see how people do not stick with this for long.........but I'm sure gonna try to stick it out..........................


----------



## Velvet (Dec 2, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> One thing I can say is, this stuff gives me gas!  Doesn't stink but dang......



  

Good morning Babs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 2, 2004)

good news!!!  I've decided to become a certified Pilates Instructor.  Should take me a good 6 weeks to complete the course.  After that I'm goind to take Sport Yoga courses....then after that I'm going to take advance PT courses - for speed, agility & quickness - you know, incase someone strikes an interest.

I'm also going back to college to study nutrition and sports medicine-therapy.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 2, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Babs





 

Morning honey bunny   Hower you?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 2, 2004)

*Chest 12/01/04*

*Flat BB BP*
5x15/15/10/8/6
...BB/BB/20#/30#/40#


*DB Incline Press*
4x10 20#DB

*BB Decline BB Press*
4x10
20#/30#/30#/30

*Alternating Cable Flyes*
Top 4x10 30# 
Middle 4x10 30# 
Lower 4x10 30#

1 set was total 30 reps, so 4 sets of 30.

*Abs*
3/30 sec stabalizers
3/30 sec scissor (arms and legs in motion)
3/15 hip raiser (legs start straight out in front about 3" off floor, pull up to ceiling and raise hips, slowly return to start position)
3/20 Partner toss (don't know what else to call it) Lay on back, hands grip your partners ankles(he/she is standing behind your head.)  Start position, legs straight out 4" off floor, keep legs straight, pull up to ceiling and back towards your partner - when your feet are in your partners face, he/she will shove/toss your feet out in front to the starting position.  Feet DO NOT touch the floor during toss.
3/30 crunch

My abs will be talking to me tonight or tomorrow.  I usually don't get sore until the 2nd or 3rd day after. 

Note:  Strength is slowly progessing.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 2, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> *Flat BB BP*
> 5x15/15/10/8/6
> ...BB/BB/20#/30#/40#
> 
> ...



Awesome workout Babs!  Yer getting a lot stronger


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 2, 2004)

thanks for celebrating 

I'm getting there...slowly BUT surely


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 2, 2004)

Hey babs awsome w/o.  Don't rush it the strength is growing just fine.  Muscle memory is awsome and in no time you'll be lifting weights that put guys to shame. 

 Just think of it this way...you look way better in the gym then the guys do


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 2, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Morning honey bunny   Hower you?


hey! whoa! Hold hte phone? I thought we had it establised..I AM the hunny bunny around here!


Hiya hottie!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 2, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> *Flat BB BP*
> 5x15/15/10/8/6
> ...BB/BB/20#/30#/40#
> 
> ...


wahoo! look at the workout! she did my workout! (and u found a decline bench!)
Damn, How could u do so may friggin sets with all those flyes? after two sets, one right after another ...I ma crying like a little girl and wanna go home!
U aren't taking any breaks from the positions, right? Set the arms, do your set, move the arm and repeat for the three sets?
Is the weight set that you can barely finish the set?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 2, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey! whoa! Hold hte phone? I thought we had it establised..I AM the hunny bunny around here!
> 
> 
> Hiya hottie!




oops.  You're right.  

B's the ONLY hunny bunny around here (me journal anyway.)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 2, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> wahoo! look at the workout! she did my workout! (and u found a decline bench!)
> Damn, How could u do so may friggin sets with all those flyes? after two sets, one right after another ...I ma crying like a little girl and wanna go home!
> U aren't taking any breaks from the positions, right? Set the arms, do your set, move the arm and repeat for the three sets?
> Is the weight set that you can barely finish the set?




yep I did your work out and LOVE it.  The flyes were killer.  Had to DIG deep to find the strength to go on.  I just got pi$$ed off inside because I felt weak by the time I got to the "lower" position and used the negative energy towards positive.  Sounds corny I know...but hey - what-ever works eh.  

My partner on the other hand couldn't make it to the lower set SO, I had her ddo 10 from the top and 20 (stepping out 3' away from the cables, half lung) ppunching - almost like a standing bench press...but using cables.


No crying for either one of us.  We came out like champs and I made her work through the burn.........I give NO sympathy!  You have goals, I will help you achieve.

The weight was set perfect.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 2, 2004)

glad to be of service! Dand! Bettre be careful..or next thing you know YOU will be using the 115lbers!


That reach down deep is what we call a 'gut check'.
When you just don't think you can go any further, your lungs are bursting. You cannot get another rep out...you reach down into the depths of yourself and and do a gut check.
FUQ! I CAN DO THIS ! I MUST DO THIS! I AM DESTINED TO DO THIS!
then, like a small flame lights from within. Desire stokes that flame. You can take another step, then antoher and another. You get beyond the pain. Noting else matters but your destination until you cross that 'line'.
That, my dear is a gut check. Welcome aboard..


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 2, 2004)

gut.........checked


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 2, 2004)

thought u might like that.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 2, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> glad to be of service! Dand! Bettre be careful..or next thing you know YOU will be using the 115lbers!
> 
> 
> That reach down deep is what we call a 'gut check'.
> ...



Damn I always thought that was heart burn....was I ever wrong.  Next time I go to the gym I'll get a few tacos with extra hot sauce for my gut check feeling...new PR's here I come!!

J/K thats so true though.  You just reach deep down inside of you and drive with a force you never knew you had.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 3, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> thought u might like that.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 3, 2004)

Mornin' Babs...whats on the agenda for today?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 3, 2004)

No cardio and no weight training last night!!!

Final meal last night WAS!!
2 grilled chicken breasts WITH BBQ sauce...yep...added the sauce.
tatters
veggies
Orange Dream (mixed drink)

The in-laws came over and brought me "birthday food"..........I was like.....Oh MAN!!!!...I couldn't turn the food down though because I didn't want to hurt their feelings. 

Oh well......guess it was better than cake and ice-cream


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 3, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> No cardio and no weight training last night!!!
> 
> Final meal last night WAS!!
> 2 grilled chicken breasts WITH BBQ sauce...yep...added the sauce.
> ...


Hey just consider it a mini bulk.  If people can bulk and go on mini cuts I think we can reverse the tides and do it every so often


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 3, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Mornin' Babs...whats on the agenda for today?



.
TIGF DB - wuz up cuz? 

I will be working until 5pm, then going home to the chitlins...........off to the gym by 6:30pm(LEGS)

Then home - shower-eat-sleep. ='s the story of my life.

Saturday is pretty filled.
Gotta tend to me other business
Meet papa and mama ( so they can give me a present )..always money I HATE THAT!!!!   
I don't know after that....maybe go watch a movie...the gym will fit in here somewhere.

Sunday - the usual....clean clean clean and prepare for the work week....gym will also be included


What's on your agenda?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 3, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hey just consider it a mini bulk.  If people can bulk and go on mini cuts I think we can reverse the tides and do it every so often




consider it.............considered


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 3, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> consider it.............considered


  

Presents...presents are good.  Whats wrong with money?  Best thing I ever get LOL.  But then again I'm a broke college student so money is always welcomed.

Eh same ol' crap for me, today-gym, school, work, sleep.  Wont get home till like 1am so by the time I shower and stuff it will be bed by 2am.  Up for work again 7am saturday morning.  Work all day saturday and sunday thens somewhere need to find time to do all my homework.  Damn college finals always nail ya all at once.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 3, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Presents...presents are good.  Whats wrong with money?  Best thing I ever get LOL.  But then again I'm a broke college student so money is always welcomed.
> 
> Eh same ol' crap for me, today-gym, school, work, sleep.  Wont get home till like 1am so by the time I shower and stuff it will be bed by 2am.  Up for work again 7am saturday morning.  Work all day saturday and sunday thens somewhere need to find time to do all my homework.  Damn college finals always nail ya all at once.




For me, money is the "easy" way out of purchasing something from the heart (there not much thought behind it.)  Of course money is nice (don't get me wrong) but my father has ALWAYS been this way and FOR ONCE I'd appreciate him picking something out from the heart and something that took thought.  His only thought is:  "None of my gifts are ever "returned"!"  I want something I can treasure, not spend.  He just doesn't get it!!!    I've talked to him about this, but there's no getting through.  He's just like me, stuburn ol'mule (stuck in his ways.)  Even mentioned I don't want his money (but we end up fighting about it and one leaves all pi$$ed off) if nothing else, nice family time is very much needed OR HEY...better yet, family portraits.  I don't know..I could go on and on............    

WOW!!  That's not a lot of sleep hon.  How do you find time to work out?  You poor guy  Do you supplement with ZMA at night?  I'll be jumping back into college, maybe we can do this together after the new year!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 3, 2004)

Morning Krystie!!!  I didn't know it was your birthday- I hope you have a great one!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 3, 2004)

It was yesterday and thanks 

watcha doin 2day


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 3, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> For me, money is the "easy" way out of purchasing something from the heart (there not much thought behind it.)  Of course money is nice (don't get me wrong) but my father has ALWAYS been this way and FOR ONCE I'd appreciate him picking something out from the heart and something that took thought.  His only thought is:  "None of my gifts are ever "returned"!"  I want something I can treasure, not spend.  He just doesn't get it!!!    I've talked to him about this, but there's no getting through.  He's just like me, stuburn ol'mule (stuck in his ways.)  Even mentioned I don't want his money (but we end up fighting about it and one leaves all pi$$ed off) if nothing else, nice family time is very much needed OR HEY...better yet, family portraits.  I don't know..I could go on and on............
> 
> WOW!!  That's not a lot of sleep hon.  How do you find time to work out?  You poor guy  Do you supplement with ZMA at night?  I'll be jumping back into college, maybe we can do this together after the new year!



Yea I hear ya...a present that has some truth feelings and thought behind it are nice.  But as a guy I can see where your father is coming from...we just like the easy way out heh.

Whats ZMA?  LOL  Only thing I supp with is a swift kick to the ass when I slack off.  I always say "Sleep is over rated, I don't need it"  Just keeps me going and I guess it tricks myself into working on nothing.  Then the days I don't go to the gym or have a day off(rare) I sleep in late to make up for it.  Theres always time for the gym!!!!!  No excuses for me...it has to be a killer day for me not to go to the gym.  There will be time for me to rest once I am done with college or I have some $$ in my pocket but until both of those are taken care of I just gotta keep truckin!

Alright Babsy is goin back to college..woo hoo.  Maybe we can "study"   sometime


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 3, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Alright Babsy is goin back to college..woo hoo.  Maybe we can "study"   sometime




yeah, to study nutrition, therapy and sport med.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2004)

OMG, How did I miss your Birthday   

Happy belated b-day..I hope you had a really really good one!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks for the wish hon - it twas a good'n


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 3, 2004)

Okay.  I'm out.....

Gonna do legs.

See all on Monday!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 3, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Okay.  I'm out.....
> 
> Gonna do legs.
> 
> See all on Monday!!!!


 Bye Babs! HAve a great workout!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2004)

hiya babsie!
How did the workout go?
Hope you nailed them extra hard!
How was the weekend?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> It was yesterday and thanks
> 
> watcha doin 2day


u didn't tell me it was your birthday!
happy b-day! (belated)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 5, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u didn't tell me it was your birthday!
> happy b-day! (belated)




I thought you knew 

Thanks B


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2004)

no one told me..and my ninja psychic powers have been off lately...
forgive me?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 5, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hiya babsie!
> How did the workout go?
> Hope you nailed them extra hard!
> How was the weekend?



Hi 
Work out went A-Okay   Legs, ham and glutes are sore today.
Nailed away
Weekend was busy of course.
No gym Saturday and I don't plan on doing anything "gym" related today either.  I'm lazy and that's okay. 

The cabbage soup diet.........    that was a HUGE waste of time.  I stopped it Saturday.  I ended up gaining a couple pounds on top of my menses weight gain.  

Might be heading to GNC (even though they're over rated) to try out a supplement called:  Tight (by San)

Anyone know where I can find a bottle of Colon Cleanse?  Looked everywhere.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 5, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> no one told me..and my ninja psychic powers have been off lately...
> forgive me?




I thought you knew my B-Day was the day after yours?  Oh well....no biggie...just another day.  Now, when I turn 30 - I hope no one remembers


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2004)

Note to self: remember : 2 December, 2007.....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 5, 2004)

No notes 

Hey, I'm off here.

Have a fun Sunday


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 6, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Anyone know where I can find a bottle of Colon Cleanse?  Looked everywhere.




GNC or another health food store should have it.  If not, try Cascara Sagrada, it does the same thing.


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey Babs! Good morning! (again)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 6, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> GNC or another health food store should have it.  If not, try Cascara Sagrada, it does the same thing.




I looked on their site...no find 

Can you get Cascara sagrada there and have you tried it before - how'd it work?  You can PM me if that's better for ya


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 6, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey Babs! Good morning! (again)




Morningggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I looked on their site...no find
> 
> Can you get Cascara sagrada there and have you tried it before - how'd it work?  You can PM me if that's better for ya


well...(here it comes..)
Hope everything works out all right for ya...
heh heh...
  

Hiya babs!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2004)

G'morning Hottie!
You feeling better today!
I am the first one here! Wahoo!
Have a super day, may get to catch u in the afternoon!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 7, 2004)

Afternoon to you too.

And, you're the ONLY one in here today.  Oh well. 
Worked back last night.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm here for ya babsie baby!!  Sorry, it's been a crazy few days...I still wuv you tho


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2004)

he heh..this measn I get BOTH of u to myelf.....
life is good for me...


----------



## Velvet (Dec 7, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> he heh..this measn I get BOTH of u to myelf.....
> life is good for me...



  I'm outty for the day..have a great nite you two


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 7, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I'm here for ya babsie baby!!  Sorry, it's been a crazy few days...I still wuv you tho




I know ...I know.  I'm feeling it.

Take'er easy daisy


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 7, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> he heh..this measn I get BOTH of u to myelf.....
> life is good for me...




No comment


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 7, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I'm outty for the day..have a great nite you two




have a good'n yourself


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2004)

g'night!
so..babsie..oit seems it is just...you and I...
heh heh...whatever shall we do?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 7, 2004)

don't know.  I'm out though at 5pm sharp!!

did ya get enough sleep?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2004)

dam..that was 3 minutes ago...
I did! Now, toget something to eat, and get to gym!
(then to work..)


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 7, 2004)

Heya babs...glad to hear your going back to college for some good stuff(I know thats an old post lol but I haven't been around)

So whats up how ya doing?  I guess I missed ya for the night...been doing homework all day.  I'll have to stop in tomorrow.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2004)

G'morning, beautiful!
Happy Hump Day!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

Listen to mr. humpy humperton with his hump day shpeel 

Good morning Babs


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Listen to mr. humpy humperton with his hump day shpeel
> 
> Good morning Babs


You rang?

Sing along now!
Doin the humpty dance is that chance to do the hump!
Doin the hump, doin the humpty hump!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> You rang?
> 
> Sing along now!
> Doin the humpty dance is that chance to do the hump!
> Doin the hump, doin the humpty hump!


   Oh boy, quick, someone grab the straight jacket..he's outta controllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2004)

nope...just sleep deprived..gonna go fix that...
only get 4 hour nap..before have to go meet client @ 11:30 for lunch..


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Oh boy, quick, someone grab the straight jacket..he's outta controllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


c'mon, you know you were singing along...admit it..you were smiling..


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 8, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dam..that was 3 minutes ago...
> I did! Now, toget something to eat, and get to gym!
> (then to work..)




How'd that go for ya


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 8, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya babs...glad to hear your going back to college for some good stuff(I know thats an old post lol but I haven't been around)
> 
> So whats up how ya doing?  I guess I missed ya for the night...been doing homework all day.  I'll have to stop in tomorrow.




Hey DB, how are ya?

Yep, I'm VERY excited to go back.

Nothing new and exciting going on over here (other than studying Pilates.)  The mgr at the gym wants me to start teaching it A/S/A/P!!!  I'm like -   Anyway, I'm going to offer free classes (evening) until I become certified (not starting this month though - far to many things going on) that way while I'm still learning from the books, I'll also be learning dif. body types, etc...  This should help me with my tests and Essays,etc..

stop in as often as you like  
Keep up the hard work bud!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 8, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> G'morning, beautiful!
> Happy Hump Day!




Morning/Afternoon to you to sir Burner  

And, how'er you on this FINE day?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 8, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Babs



Afternoon sweets


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 8, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Hey DB, how are ya?
> 
> Yep, I'm VERY excited to go back.
> 
> ...


 Hey babs that's so cool! I love pilates. haven't done it in a while, but did it regularly for like a year before focusing on lifting instead.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

ya, tres cool Babs!  That can be a tough workout if done right


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 8, 2004)

*This week 12/6 - 12/12*

I'll put this out straight - the ONLY way I know how.

I've been in PMS mode since Sunday, i.e. tired, cranky, moody, lazy and whatever else (so I've decided to stay away from people - (might bite your head off if given the opp)...........................I went to the gym Monday and worked BACK.  No Gym on Tuesday because I thought I was going to "start my menses" so I stayed home and I done 40 minutes worth of Pilates (let me just say that some tough shizzel.)

Tonight I don't know what the heck I'm gonna do.  Might work chest and tri.  IT ALL DEPENDS BECAUSE I HAVEN'T STARTED YET (menses that is)!!!!!!!!    I want to get it out of the way and over with because I'll be down for the count once it starts.  I HATE HAVING PCO AND ENDOMETRIOSIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     I feel so unorganized it's driving me nuts   

  

My abdomen is starting to burn a little so this is a good sign things are "nearing/stirring"

May the evening get much worse so tomorrow I'll be out of me misery.  

*sigh*

have a good day all.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Morning/Afternoon to you to sir Burner
> 
> And, how'er you on this FINE day?


not good. not fuqqin good by any means..
she's fuqqin moving. Away. Don't know where. Doesn't matter..she's fuqqin leaving.
I don't know why it's affecting me as much as it is...we were never gonna get back together....but at least I knew she was 'there'. Close. (lives 6 minutes from me) 
It's final. That chapter is REALLY coming to a close. FUQ me.
Why can't thisw fuqqin year be over with for God's sake??? I get that fuqqing call yesterday..now this. Christmas is shot. The woman I am evidently in denial over is fuqqing leaving for fuqqing good. My fuqqin hands are trembling...
I just got home froim that lunch, drove to my friend's house to pick up his mail and come home. Her house backs to the road that gets me from his house to mine. There was the for sale sign on it...this wierd feeling swept thru me. Thta one where you get that strange feeling in your throat. (not like you are gonna throw up..but the anxiety one)
Sorry to dump in your journal....
Why won't this fuqqin year end.......
I know everything happens for a reason,....but fuq me....
At least I have my health..and friends...and family...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 8, 2004)

you'll always have your friends my dear!   That's a definite.  

I'm sorry you had to find out like that.   That really sucks.   Don't worry, it WILL be over soon and you'll be much better off.  I know now it doesn't feel or sound like you will, but you know when one door closes, another always opens.   More often than not, what's behind door number 2 is always better.

Love you
T


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2004)

thanks, Tam-
I dunno how to put it...I am afraid of actual dating, as I am not capable of giving my heart out to anyone right now fully...
I am keeping everyone at a distance. The couple of dates I"ve been on, friends, etc.
It really sux. This was my first true love....that's why it is so hard...
I will get past her. Someday...


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 8, 2004)

*Babs* Sorry to hear about all that...hope it passes soon so you can get on with everything.  

Pilates inst eh...that will be awsome when it comes to doing essays and stuff b/c you will have first hand experience and knowledge.

*Burner* Hey man dont' worry it will all work out.  You know you always have us here when ever you need a shoulder to lean on.  You will know your true love when you find her...she wont ever get away.  You keep on truckin' man things are only getting easier as time passes.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2004)

Hope you feel better, Krys-


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> *Burner* Hey man dont' worry it will all work out.  You know you always have us here when ever you need a shoulder to lean on.  You will know your true love when you find her...she wont ever get away.  You keep on truckin' man things are only getting easier as time passes.


Thanks, DB-
It will get better. I just get the good tiomes we had outta my mind, They overshadow why I am single...
thanks tho!
mike


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 8, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Thanks, DB-
> It will get better. I just get the good tiomes we had outta my mind, They overshadow why I am single...
> thanks tho!
> mike


I feel ya bro...we've all gone through those ruff times with the females.  You just gotta move on...its not worth sulking in misery over it.  Just pick your head up and carry on...best way to deal with it for me at least.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2004)

THatnks, DB-
Just seeing the for sale sign just hit me. Finality...

I will be fine...


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 9, 2004)

Good morning babs!


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 9, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I just get the good tiomes we had outta my mind, They overshadow why I am single...


 Hey Mikey, I just got caught up with what happened... all i can say is that I feel ya. Went through something similar two years ago (almost to the day). It's rough, but you'll come out of it. Funny how the heart and mind don't always work as a team.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 9, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> not good. not fuqqin good by any means..
> she's fuqqin moving. Away. Don't know where. Doesn't matter..she's fuqqin leaving.
> I don't know why it's affecting me as much as it is...we were never gonna get back together....but at least I knew she was 'there'. Close. (lives 6 minutes from me)
> It's final. That chapter is REALLY coming to a close. FUQ me.
> ...



Look at it from another angle hon..maybe this is the closure you desperately need to move on and find the love your life~


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2004)

Hey ladies! THanks, I am better. I know...I mailed her abuot the sign..she said she had to move to purge me as well...
Tell me about that whole mind / heart thing. My mind is fine..the heart hasn't gotten the memo yet..
I am better. I thnk I was just shocked.
Where's babs at?
BABSIE! OH YOOO HOOOO!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 10, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> not good. not fuqqin good by any means..
> she's fuqqin moving. Away. Don't know where. Doesn't matter..she's fuqqin leaving.
> I don't know why it's affecting me as much as it is...we were never gonna get back together....but at least I knew she was 'there'. Close. (lives 6 minutes from me)
> It's final. That chapter is REALLY coming to a close. FUQ me.
> ...



I'm back now.  You can hit me via email.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 10, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Where's babs at?
> BABSIE! OH YOOO HOOOO!



I was home on the range vomiting, passing out and had to go see my doctor. 
Ended up I needed to do a 24hour fast.
done and overwith now...lab done.
I go back to my doc to get results next Thursday
so now I'm eating a banana, coffee and trying to get up at work...NOT GONNA happen.  It's year end!

I did work out Wednesday.. SAme chest work out you hooked me up with...Throw in incline DB flyes though.

Okay...I gotta geta work now...

I'll try to get back on later.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2004)

Wow! You poor thing! Glad u are feeling better!
Glad u liked the workout! Yeah...alternate the angles you use. One week, I will start flat, the nest, incline. and so on.
Keep the muscles guessing.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2004)

Happy Sunday!
Hope the weekend was a good one!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2004)

Good morning, your hotness!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 13, 2004)

Morning Babs  

Wow this journal moves along sooo fast.  How's this week starting for you ?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 13, 2004)

Morning Babs   How was the weekend?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 13, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Happy Sunday!
> Hope the weekend was a good one!




Weekend was okay.
Went to the gym Saturday (break on Sunday)
Measured and counselled two of my clients.  The one I'm most proud of has lost 18inches.  Today, I've started him on a work out "program."  

You'?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 13, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Good morning, your hotness!




Morning hunny bunny


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 13, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Babs
> 
> Wow this journal moves along sooo fast.  How's this week starting for you ?




Morning 

It does.  You guys keep me on my toes

This week is starting out okay.  Gets better every day say......mmmmm..around 5pm... 

You?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 13, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Babs   How was the weekend?




Hi sugar mama 

Weekend was okay.  Not the best...but I managed.

How was yours?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 13, 2004)

Friday I fried my legs.

I'm now up to pressing 270# (6, 45# plates), 70# on lying reverse leg curls and 70# cable lunges.

this isn't all I did though.....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2004)

hey! Look at you!
them legs are gettin' all kinds of strong!

That's awesome that your client has responded so well with what you are doing for them
Well, it's official..I've got a friggin sinus cold....
Need....drugs....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 14, 2004)

*Mil Press* (machine)
4x10 55#

*Alternating Front/Later Raises*
4x10 15# DB (this was 10 lat and 10 front)

*Rear Delt* (machine)
4x10 70#
Followed by
*BO Rear Delt DB*
4x10 10#

*Upright Cable Rows*
4x10 90#

*ABs*
Pilates
20 min

*Cardio*
20min Tread - 3 minute sprints
followed by
20min Elliptical - 1, 1minute sprint.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 14, 2004)

*Training split for 2-3 weeks 12/13/04 thru 1/02/05*

*Monday's*:  
*Shoulders and Calves*. Work out is first
30 to 45min of *Cardio*

*Tuesday's*:  
1 Hour High Intensity *Cardio
Abs*

*Wednesday's*:  
*Back*.  Work out is first 
30 to 45min of *Cardio*

*Thursday's*:  
*Chest*.  Work out is first
*Ab*
30-45min of Cardio[/b]

*Friday's*: 
*Legs*
NO Cardio!!!

*Saturday's*:  
*Triceps & Biceps*
30-45min of *Cardio*

*Sunday's*: 
1 Hour High Intensity *Cardio
Abs*


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2004)

lemme know how that works out for you!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 14, 2004)

I hope it works well.
The only thing I'm guessing is I may fail with the cardio.  Just depends on how well my body hangs in there.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2004)

you'll do fine...you have the heart and desire for it.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 14, 2004)

Fingers are crossed.
Thanks for keeping faith


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 14, 2004)

Hya babs the routine looks good.  You will do fine with the cardio...you have mroe willpower then anyone I have seen it will be cake for you.  I'll be there to help ya along starting next week once my cardio starts up.  I'll be hittin it pretty hard twice a day hopefully.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Fingers are crossed.
> Thanks for keeping faith


we're in this together, remember? You go, I go.
Simple as that.
now get that cute ass on the stair master, pronto!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 15, 2004)

True that B!!! 

25min brisk walk on the treadmill
followed by
20min of heavy breathing on the elliptical.  hehehe 

Okay..I'm going to vent a for a couple....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 15, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hya babs the routine looks good.  You will do fine with the cardio...you have mroe willpower then anyone I have seen it will be cake for you.  I'll be there to help ya along starting next week once my cardio starts up.  I'll be hittin it pretty hard twice a day hopefully.




Hi DB 

Thanks and I'm sure I will do fine.  It's just seeing all that written down, makes me tired 

Speaking of cake!  The ladies in here (where I work) are brining in CRAP food ALL week LONG!!!!  Cake, cookies, pastry...    I'm like......gosh dangit keep this crud on YOUR desk and AWAY from my office.  Not that I'm tempted (well maybe a little) but the whining from the ONES that DO eat all that............"Oh I can feel it sinking to my hips...and I can feel it diving into my butt...blah.....blah.............blah"  

Oh well.

Wow, twice a day??  That's killer bud!@!!  I think....i say i think I feel a challenge coming on


----------



## BritChick (Dec 15, 2004)

Good morning Babsie.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2004)

lol.....the cake is evil babs...wha?  Who am I trying to kid?   Have a great day anyway!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 15, 2004)

Okay...where was I.

OH..I wanted to vent 

So I'm at the gym training one of my clients last night and these three little twits are at the other end of the building making it a point to stare and gock.  Just a note - I CANNOT stand for people to stare, goes right through me.  I ignore it and focus on my client.  Well, then my client brings it up that those girls are staring and she's wondering why (client was pmsing so, go figure she was getting pretty pi$$y too).....Not 3 seconds after my client says something to me, those little gym wanna be thinking they're actually working out - walks over to Joe (who is married btw and those twits know this) and flirts HARD with him....of course he's liking it (who wouldn't)......so my client and I talk about that.........after they're done "chatting and giggling" with him, I say something loud enough to where he can barely here me (and with purpose might I add)......  he then comes over and I share my thoughts - he agrees but is a nice guy...oh well - right?  Right!  No sweat we all got to vent for about 5 minutes.  Back to training!  I take my client over to the cable machine so she can do her lunges (gym was packed) I noticed them staring again...and I'm like................DUDE, IF THAT BIATCH KEEPS LOOKING OVER HERE I'M GONNA HAVE TO SAY SOMETHING....(I ALWAYS speak my mind - cannot help it)  Anyway, the entire time those girls were there, they spent more time, giggling, dancing to songs, flirting and talking on the danggon cell phone (cell phones urk me while in the gym.)............Breath in..............breath out, right?  That's what I did and was starting to get over their annoying attitude TILL, we were done with the cable lunges - my client and I turned around and BOOM, there they were on the tricep pull down machine................and the broad was staring......   it was then i knew I had to get out of the gym or I was going to have to rearrange some attitudes (and it wouldn't be mine!)........So I said to myself - "Self, why not just ask this valley geek gym wanna-be hood rat what her deal is?"  hehehehehe...I got the physcho look in me eyes and said - I'm sorry, but do we have some sort of problem here? 

Response (valley girl) - no why?  hehehehehehe
me - Because your stare and attitude here at this gym is annoying me and some of its memebers!  This is a gym - not a play ground and if you're not careful you're going to get hurt!
Valley girl - She rolls her eyes into the back of her head and says...........uh, whatever
Me - walked away

The funniest thing was, there was another competitior there at the gym and she stopped to ask what the problem was.  I told her and she shared her opinion - WHICH was VERY similar!!!  She was annoyed - but really, what can we do?

I think I'm done.

Oh wait!!!  This is when I started my cardio session!!!

My client and I were acting like valley girls (immitating the gym geek wanna be hood-rats)...it was funny....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 15, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> lol.....the cake is evil babs...wha?  Who am I trying to kid?   Have a great day anyway!




I know it's evil!!!   

You have a great day too hon


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 15, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning Babsie.




MORNINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG 

You still gonna go to the Arnold?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 15, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> MORNINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
> 
> You still gonna go to the Arnold?



I am for sure, booked my flight last month!   

Was just thinking this morning that that is gonna come around real soon, can't wait.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 15, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Wow, twice a day??  That's killer bud!@!!  I think....i say i think I feel a challenge coming on


You better get ready for it to...my semester is over this week WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! And I am gonna quit my job this friday after I get my pay check WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO so now its all hardcore from here on out...nothin but time for the gym and cardio.  I hope you can keep up


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 15, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Okay...where was I.
> 
> OH..I wanted to vent
> 
> ...



I feel your pain...I have a few in my gym as well.  Me and my cousin always make fun of them.  No matter how many times you tell them things they are just idiots and don't grasp the concept.

Oh well you set em straight Babs!  Put your foot down damnit and let em know who's boss!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 15, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I feel your pain...I have a few in my gym as well.  Me and my cousin always make fun of them.  No matter how many times you tell them things they are just idiots and don't grasp the concept.
> 
> Oh well you set em straight Babs!  Put your foot down damnit and let em know who's boss!




I think girls and guys that use the gym by means of "match-making" needs to hook up at ............well, I won't say any names - don't want to offend anyone that COULD be a member to one of the facilities 

Fact though, it IS very annoying!!!  Point blank.
The only thing you can do is make their time there not so pleasant.    Even that isn't a good idea because it's childish......................  

I do my best and they'll get the hint.  You should've seen the way they were doing bent-over rows!!     

Foot is down.  If anything, I may talk to the mgr of the gym and have her talk to them and explain how using proper form is key.......then possibly they'll hook up with one of the trainers and get a clue.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 15, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> You better get ready for it to...my semester is over this week WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! And I am gonna quit my job this friday after I get my pay check WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO so now its all hardcore from here on out...nothin but time for the gym and cardio.  I hope you can keep up




ohhhhhh, I'm ready alright.  Don't know about the two a-days but I'll do me best.  Just hollerrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 

Speaking of quitting jobs.  I might get fired after the attitude I pulled over on my boss.  Serves his arse right though and I'm taking a stand against micromanagers who think they're king shizzel.

I sent him an email and it goes a little something like this:

Around August or September, I turned my vacation slip in for days Dec 27th through 30th.  On that day, you had mentioned you were taking vacation on one of those two weeks but didn???t quite know at the time.  You also stated the need to get Dec 27th thru 30th approved through John and then would get back with me.  Since August-Sept, I haven???t heard much back from you regarding my vacation time.  The original Inventory schedule didn???t have my name on it (until you asked Michelle why) so I assumed my vacation was approved.  I have no child care for Dec 29th or 30th (as I was trying to tell you this in your office but you refused to listen) and just today I was given notice I had to participate in physical inventory on Dec 30th.  If I must participate, I have no other choice than to bring my children with me or, take a sick day.  My children come first.  I will also check with my mother in-law but if she cannot sit ??? you leave me with no choice.  



I can hang with ya DB!! (I think)


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 15, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Okay...where was I.
> 
> OH..I wanted to vent
> 
> ...


..and vent you did!
Hiya babsie!
 
Too bad u weren't training...you coulda directed that frustration towards the weight...


any word on the vacation dilema?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 15, 2004)

I WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YEEEHAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

Now who's your mamma?  hehehehehhe


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 15, 2004)

ummm...my mother?

congrats! see...you ARE persuasive!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 16, 2004)

You're silly.

I didn't go to the gym last night.  Hubby didn't get home until 7:45 and I just don't leave that late in the evening.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2004)

ok...we BOTH go today...deal? SUPER!
g'night!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 16, 2004)

Tonight is make up day...include Back, to the work out and cardio mix.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 16, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ok...we BOTH go today...deal? SUPER!
> g'night!




Okay!!!  Deal!!!

WHY are you up still?  Get some zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz's....rest up or you'll be back to square one.

Ps:  I purchased my Dell last night    Now I need to get a scanner and Web Cam.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

DUDE!  yer getting a dell  

I reccomend a Lexmark X73 printer/scanner 

Don't take anybody's opinion on lexmark unless they've had one.  They are awesome!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 16, 2004)

It must be killer on your boss to work with you lol...he must never get his way with you around all the time.  I am quiting my job b/c my boss is an a$$hole...he steals and lies right to my face and expects me to take it? I don't think so.  He tried to take $30 and lie about it even though I saw him pocket the money...$30 is a nice valet tip lol...so I called him out on it and threatened him...that little shrimp was shakin in his boots when I got in his face and almost smeared his him on the pavement.  I am the nicest guy in the world and will do anything for anyone but when someone lies to my face and steals my money then we have problems and I don't hesitate to set those problems straight either by force or words.

But it all works out now b/c these next 2 weeks are his craziest weeks of the year and I got me and his two other top guys to quit so he is getting pretty screwed.  And now I have time to really keep on my diet and cardio and just try to lose the few pounds I gained over finals time!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Okay!!!  Deal!!!
> 
> WHY are you up still?  Get some zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz's....rest up or you'll be back to square one.
> 
> Ps:  I purchased my Dell last night    Now I need to get a scanner and Web Cam.


wahoo!
Congrats!
heh heh..watcha gonna do wtih that web cam...miss?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 17, 2004)

lol

good morning Babs!  Congrats on the new techy toys


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2004)

hey vel...u have a web cam? We can do a web cam post whore conference..


----------



## Velvet (Dec 17, 2004)

na, I'm technical by trade, not by nature


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2004)

so...whatcha sayin...u DO have one @ home...


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Morning Babsie!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi everyone 

I'll get back to your posts in around lunch time.  Gonna post my work out really fast and then get back to work.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 17, 2004)

*Back 12/16/04*

Warm up

*Wide grip pull down*
2x10 70#

*Wide Grip Pull Down*
3x10 70#
*No Rest
*Close Reverse Grip Pull Down*
3x10 70#
*No Rest
*Pull Over Machine*
3x10 80#
*No Rest
*BO DB Rows (drop set)*
3x6 35#
3x8 25#
3x10 20#

I followed this circuit and rested after BO DB Rows for 2 minutes.  In case you all are having a hard time understanding how I'm doing my work outs. Here's a break down.

According to yesterdays training, I performed 1 set of 10 Wide Grip Pull Downs - with out rest I went straight into close grip for 10 - then briskly walked over to Pull Over Machine for 10 AND THEN to Drop Set BO DB Rows....After I was finished with the drop sets, I would take a 2 minutes break and start again for a total of 3 sets.

This was killer!!!

*Dead Lifts*
2x10 90#
1x15 50# (Lower back was starting to tense up)

Stretch
No Cardio
No Abs.

Had to hurry and take x-mas gifts over to the in-laws to hide from the girlies


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 17, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Babsie!!




Afternoon Andy  

How are you today?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 17, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> lol
> 
> good morning Babs!  Congrats on the new techy toys




Afternoon Tweedikens 

Thanks, I'll be tweaking with system updates until I have everything set up perfectly 

How are you today?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 17, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> wahoo!
> Congrats!
> heh heh..watcha gonna do wtih that web cam...miss?



thanks,

My father has one - just thought it would be neat if he could see the girls as often as we see him online.  We live far apart


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 17, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> It must be killer on your boss to work with you lol...he must never get his way with you around all the time.  I am quiting my job b/c my boss is an a$$hole...he steals and lies right to my face and expects me to take it? I don't think so.  He tried to take $30 and lie about it even though I saw him pocket the money...$30 is a nice valet tip lol...so I called him out on it and threatened him...that little shrimp was shakin in his boots when I got in his face and almost smeared his him on the pavement.  I am the nicest guy in the world and will do anything for anyone but when someone lies to my face and steals my money then we have problems and I don't hesitate to set those problems straight either by force or words.



Actually, it's the other way around.  It's killer to work with a boss that rules with an iron fist.  He's young and his head is big.  My goal is to deflate it.    Little by little, the swelling goes down   He's so use to getting his way it makes me sick.  We both give each other a tough way to go because we know our jobs inside and out.  Thing is, I understand his job better than he does and he doesn't know much about mine.....urks me when he thinks he "knows" best when it comes to decision making on "my" behalf.  He's an arsehole.

Your boss steals AND lies?  I'd put a bug in the big guys ear.  He'll get caught.

Like you, I CANNOT stand liars!!!  


> But it all works out now b/c these next 2 weeks are his craziest weeks of the year and I got me and his two other top guys to quit so he is getting pretty screwed.  And now I have time to really keep on my diet and cardio and just try to lose the few pounds I gained over finals time!



 3 of you guys left him hanging     WTG!!

You'll feel much better not working with a jerk like that.  Focus on your studies


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 17, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> DUDE!  yer getting a dell
> 
> I reccomend a Lexmark X73 printer/scanner
> 
> Don't take anybody's opinion on lexmark unless they've had one.  They are awesome!




I've ownd 2 Lexmarks and wouldn't go through it again

Are you saying Dell is junk?  Just asking


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I've ownd 2 Lexmarks and wouldn't go through it again
> 
> Are you saying Dell is junk? Just asking


I don't particularly care for Dell's.  I've never owed one myself though, I've had several freinds who have


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 17, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I don't particularly care for Dell's.  I've never owed one myself though, I've had several freinds who have




We use Dell here at work - no problems in the 5 years I've been here.

What problems did your friend experience?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 17, 2004)

Really quick

What's it called when you cross a pickle and a reindeer?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2004)

what do you get?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 17, 2004)

A Dill Doe


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 17, 2004)

Good one Babs!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2004)

Have a great weekend!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 18, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> A Dill Doe


    

Cute babs real cute heh.

Thats a crazy back workout...you must be burning by the end of those rows!  Sounds like a good shocker for the back though!  Lookin good keep it up.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 18, 2004)

Hope you guys are staying warm this Christmas... have some hot cocoa for us!

_Happy Holidays!!!_


----------



## Velvet (Dec 20, 2004)

Good morning Babs..ready for Christmas


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 20, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Babs..ready for Christmas




GOOOOOOOD   MORNINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG 

YES, I'm READY for it to be here AND over with.  Ended up giving little B her Elmo...HAD too!  I'm so bad when I buy things WAY early...something inside me just itches to hurry and give the item to the "giftee" so I can see the look on their face.  She has more to recieve it's just I told her after she sees Santa and tells him what she wanted, that I'd give her an early present.

FYI - lil B is still afraid of Santa and I had to give her some form of motivation.  We survived two x-mas parties AND Santa was at one of them......

anyway - Elmo is the one that sings...E-L-m-o...E.L.M.OoooooO  he's so cute.

How about you, are you ready?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 20, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Cute babs real cute heh.
> 
> Thats a crazy back workout...you must be burning by the end of those rows!  Sounds like a good shocker for the back though!  Lookin good keep it up.




Thank you...thank you very much    

It was def. crazy and my back was singing after the first drop    I LOVE shockers like that.  

Thanks for the compliments, if I keep eating all this dag-on x-mas food I'll be bigger in no time flat     May have to start my "goal" in January.  That's when I'll be starting the World Gym Challenge......


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 20, 2004)

butterfly said:
			
		

> Hope you guys are staying warm this Christmas... have some hot cocoa for us!
> 
> _Happy Holidays!!!_




Your little girl is absolutely adorable.

I don't like hot cocoa, but I'll have the girls drink some for ya  

Have a Merry Christmas Ann.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 20, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Have a great weekend!



Weekend would've been better if my husband wasn't involved!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 20, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Good one Babs!!




Thanks hon!  
Nice Avi


----------



## Velvet (Dec 20, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> GOOOOOOOD   MORNINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
> 
> YES, I'm READY for it to be here AND over with.  Ended up giving little B her Elmo...HAD too!  I'm so bad when I buy things WAY early...something inside me just itches to hurry and give the item to the "giftee" so I can see the look on their face.  She has more to recieve it's just I told her after she sees Santa and tells him what she wanted, that I'd give her an early present.
> 
> ...



ha ha, I know exactly which elmo you are talking about.  Michael and I went thru the elmo aisle in toys R us last week and turned them all on...as well as the dancing Tiggers..then we ran 

MIchael has been bugging me EVERYDAY to open a present..haven't given in..YET ha ha

One more gift then I'm done   This has been a very busy year, looking forward to a little R&R!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 20, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ha ha, I know exactly which elmo you are talking about.  Michael and I went thru the elmo aisle in toys R us last week and turned them all on...as well as the dancing Tiggers..then we ran
> 
> MIchael has been bugging me EVERYDAY to open a present..haven't given in..YET ha ha
> 
> One more gift then I'm done   This has been a very busy year, looking forward to a little R&R!



hehehe...you're a fun mom!!  

I get embarrassed when my kids turn on all the musical stuffed animals..everyone looks at us like we're weird   I tell everyone:  "They're not mine, I'm just babysitting."   

Oh man, I would've given in.  Good for you - not giving in.   

Sweet!!!  You're almost there..YAY!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 20, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I get embarrassed when my kids turn on all the musical stuffed animals..everyone looks at us like we're weird


I do that all the time...even when I'm by my self     But then again I'm just a big kid at heart.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 20, 2004)

I think it's cool if you can get'em in-unison


----------



## Velvet (Dec 20, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Weekend would've been better if my husband wasn't involved!



  oh oh, what did he do?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 20, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> oh oh, what did he do?



he's gone mad or is taking something.  haven't put my finger on it and I'm sick and tired of trying to work things out.  he was WAY out of line Sunday!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 20, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> he's gone mad or is taking something.  haven't put my finger on it and I'm sick and tired of trying to work things out.  he was WAY out of line Sunday!



Yikes, I hope you work everything out!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 20, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Yikes, I hope you work everything out!




I'm going to suggest anger managment....if he doesn't accept!  I'm OUT o.u.t and I'm taking the girls with me!  How's that for a resolution?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 20, 2004)

By your tone, I'm guessing that this has been a long standing issue between you two and you've gone around this block many a times eh?  You'll do what's best for you and the girls I"m sure, just follow your heart!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 20, 2004)

Starting 3 months after saying:  "I do"
He changed...360
I've tolerated all that I can, I just don't know how much strength I have left in me.  I'm tired of the bickering and quite frankly, I've found myself snapping at him when he asks stupid questions.....that's SO not me...I'm turning bitter towards him..

The ONLY thing I've EVER asked him to do around the house is...ding ding ding..."pick up after yourself!"  Does that EVER happen? NOOOOooooo.

I wake up in the morning, get myself ready, get the girls ready, feed them, pack their lunches, fix my meals, pack my husbands lunches, get organized drop one child off at sitter #1 and then drop the youngest off at sitter #2...then I drive to work and deal with the "bean counters and idiots"..............I get off work at 5pm...drive to Sitter #2 and pick up the youngest - then home to make sure that Kiley hasn't burned the house down....I cook and pick up...feed the girls and get them ready for bed..........THEN I GO TO THE GYM......when I get back...hubby has the nerve to ask if i'll make HIS plate!!!!!  WTF has he been doing WHILE I was gone?  

PLAYING THE PLAYSTATION LIKE A FRIGGIN LITTLE KID WHO HAS NO RESPONSIBILITIES but to make sure someone wipes his arse and blows his nose!!!

I TAKE OUT THE TRASH...........I DO THE LAUNDRY..........I TAKE CARE OF GIRLS............I HAVE A 2ND JOB........I'M THE BREAD WINNER..........I'M THE RESPONSIBLE ONE...............................I keep things afloat and I do it all with NO help.  I'm tired!

According to him, I don't do enough!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 20, 2004)

nasty...you sound like Super Mom girl!  You should be so proud of yourself for single handedly running your family!  I hope he gets help before he loses you!  How long have you both been married for?  Are they his kids biologically?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 20, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> nasty...you sound like Super Mom girl!  You should be so proud of yourself for single handedly running your family!  I hope he gets help before he loses you!  How long have you both been married for?  Are they his kids biologically?




hahaha, I feel like super mom  .  I am proud, however I do not have enough time to feel it.  No what I mean?

One more thing - here recently he's been getting home late (7pm) SO, this means I take the girls with me to the gym THINKING he'll have enough brains in his head to know when we get back, they're going to be hungry.  We'll walk in the door, he'll be playing a game and have THE NERVE to ask, "What's to eat?" and try to act all nice and sweet.  Talk about lazy.  I don't have 2 children to raise, I've got 3!!

I hope he gets help, if not - I am left with no other choice!  I'm physically AND emotionally drained.

Married almost 5 years.  Been together for a total of 7 years - I'd hate to see all these years go down the drain.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2004)

Good morning-
Wow...you poor thing. we are gonna pamper you in March...
I don't know what to tell you hon. You are an intelligent and wise woman. You now what you need to do.
For starters...how 'bout stop picking up after him / making his plate? If he can sit there and play his games..he should be feeding you...
I wish I was more able to help you in this matter....
my shoulder is here for you to lean on...


----------



## Velvet (Dec 21, 2004)

Ya, you have lots of friendly support here girl!  What did 'Santa' get the kids for Christmas this year/?????

4 more sleeps Babs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 21, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Good morning-
> Wow...you poor thing. we are gonna pamper you in March...
> I don't know what to tell you hon. You are an intelligent and wise woman. You now what you need to do.
> For starters...how 'bout stop picking up after him / making his plate? If he can sit there and play his games..he should be feeding you...
> ...




Morning B  
how are you today?
No need to pamper.  I'mma big girlie girl  

If I don't pick up after him the house turns into a pig sty (sp)
hahah, there's not enough romance in our relationship to "feed" me.  He's all about him and his needs/wants.  He's self centered!

Thank you for the shoulder, keep it "fluffy"


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 21, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ya, you have lots of friendly support here girl!  What did 'Santa' get the kids for Christmas this year/?????
> 
> 4 more sleeps Babs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Thanks Vel   

What did Santa get the girlies....
Lots of clothes, SOME toys (they have too many) money to put towards their college, gift certificates and a computer.

4 more...4 more...
I want to go home...feel like I'm gonna upchuck or pass out.

What did "santa" get your son?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 21, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Thanks Vel
> 
> What did Santa get the girlies....
> Lots of clothes, SOME toys (they have too many) money to put towards their college, gift certificates and a computer.
> ...



A computer    Lucky kids!  Santa got Michael some games for his game cube, clothes, books, etc and a new hamster cage for a hamster we'll go pick out after Christmas (our hammy of four years died a few months ago..and it was hard...he had a skin condition so I chucked the whole cage  )

OMG. It's our 5th floor potluck, and you should see the food     I'm putting my diet/heavy training on hold until MOnday..it's too hard to constantly be fighting it...I will keep up my running to combat SOME of the damage I'll be inflicting   Do you have all kinds of crap laying around at work too?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 21, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> A computer    Lucky kids!  Santa got Michael some games for his game cube, clothes, books, etc and a new hamster cage for a hamster we'll go pick out after Christmas (our hammy of four years died a few months ago..and it was hard...he had a skin condition so I chucked the whole cage  )
> 
> OMG. It's our 5th floor potluck, and you should see the food     I'm putting my diet/heavy training on hold until MOnday..it's too hard to constantly be fighting it...I will keep up my running to combat SOME of the damage I'll be inflicting   Do you have all kinds of crap laying around at work too?




They are lucky and I'm glad I can provide for them the best I can.  They deserve it    They're computer geeks  - it'll be fun learning.  Do you know anything about Web Cams?  I'm a dummy when it comes to those type things.  I don't know which is a good brand and if I need an insulation disk etc...

Kiley would kill for a game cube.  Her dad has one for her at his house, so I don't feel bad NOT having one for her at home.  She'll live.  Michael is gonna be HAP HAP HAPPY Santa gave him some neat things.  You're such a good mommy....oops, I mean "santa"    Kiley is also a book worm so grampy will buy her some books.  

Aww, poor hammy    What type of skin condition?  We use to have a hamster TILL it got out!  Then we donated it to private school.  They're aloud to have small animals.  Speaking of, Kiley is going to be SOOOO excited when she reads her acceptance letter from our Catholic Church!!!  They've accepted her enrollment FINALLY!!!!  She had been on a waiting list since Pre-School.

You know, kids really do make out at x-mas time.  It feels good to watch them open their gifts and then BOOM the exitement AND screams come out..."OMG OMG OMG....DID YOU SEE WHAT SANTA GOT ME.......THIS IS THE BEST EVERRRRRRRRRRRRR......MOM HURRY LOOK!!!"    When we head over to my dads, I think I'm going to record them.  They're a riot!

There are NO words for the mess of food we've had here for the past 2 weeks.  It's been complete cookie, pastry, veggie, cake, etc..madness.

Go on and eat girl!  You need to live a little -it's the holiday   You'll be aight


----------



## Velvet (Dec 21, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> They are lucky and I'm glad I can provide for them the best I can.  They deserve it    They're computer geeks  - it'll be fun learning.  Do you know anything about Web Cams?  I'm a dummy when it comes to those type things.  I don't know which is a good brand and if I need an insulation disk etc...
> 
> *Sorry hon, don't have a cam..i find them creepy to be honest *
> 
> ...



I feel like a ig:  I feel bulges where there's been no bulges, I think it's just from massive water retention ..but damn...I gotta watch it!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 21, 2004)

Web Cam is a little creapy but see, you are the controller of who sees you, etc... I'm not sure how it all works...but I think the only way someone sees you is by invite only. 

I think the ONLY person I'll invite will be my father.  He's a much trusted source 

Poor Hammy.  You guys are gonna have SO much fun picking out another pet.

Kiley LOVES our Catholic Church - she's very familiar with the people their and her Pre-School year was a great experience for her.  She'll be extatic.  With her being accepted, Brianna will be a shoe in because they don't separate the siblings.  Kiley has been in a public school system I can NOTHING about.  The kids are out of control and the teachers lack discipline.  If you could just hear some of the things that come out of kids' mouths you'd want to hold a conference with their parents!!!
The bus driver allows the little kids to listen to rap music - not meant for young ears!  I could go on and on...

FYI ----- I just purchased a vacation package...Smokey Mountains BABAYYYYYYYYY.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 21, 2004)

Okay....I don't think stress was the cause of my upset tummy.

I'M GETTING SICK!!!!...........  

Joints and back are starting to ache!!!................I'm feeling REALLY queezie (sp)

Dear lord just give me 3 more days.....3 more days.................I NEED to make it through the work week.........


----------



## Velvet (Dec 21, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Web Cam is a little creapy but see, you are the controller of who sees you, etc... I'm not sure how it all works...but I think the only way someone sees you is by invite only.
> 
> I think the ONLY person I'll invite will be my father.  He's a much trusted source
> 
> ...



  When are you leaving for the mountains????

So, why does she have to be 'accepted' to go to a school?  Is enrollment up and the school is full?  Do you have to pass some criteria to get it?  Guess I don't understand


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 21, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> When are you leaving for the mountains????
> 
> So, why does she have to be 'accepted' to go to a school?  Is enrollment up and the school is full?  Do you have to pass some criteria to get it?  Guess I don't understand




I was thinking July 1st


Criteria of Acceptance:
First, there is a back ground check on both the child and the parents.  You must be parish members AND volunteer your time to the church AND donate ATLEAST 10% of your annual income.  Once you meet these guidelines YOU'RE IN.  The thing is we've been "in."   Kiley has been on a waiting list because the school is full.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2004)

hola, chickie!
my shoulder has plenty of fluff for you!
I agree, it's kids that make Christmas what it is.
Hate to say it, but it is more or less just another day of the year for me right now. 
Like I said, it's been a rough year, and  am gonna be glad when it's over. Next year is my year.

You cannot go wrong with a logitec camera. I got mine off ebay for under 30.00 shipped, too, I think. I don't use it vrey often. I have talked with Rissole over the internet and were both on camera. THat was pretty neat!

Hiya, Vel! Your boy's name is, Michael? I like him already!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2004)

Good morning, beautiful!
Happy Hump Day to you!
Hope you are doing better....
Will be onlater in the afternoon to talk!


----------



## brodus (Dec 22, 2004)

WTF is up with Syntrax, Babs?!  I and people from Avant have been emailing them for weeeeeks and no response?!  And we're all past customers?!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I was thinking July 1st
> 
> 
> Criteria of Acceptance:
> First, there is a back ground check on both the child and the parents.  You must be parish members AND volunteer your time to the church AND donate ATLEAST 10% of your annual income.  Once you meet these guidelines YOU'RE IN.  The thing is we've been "in."   Kiley has been on a waiting list because the school is full.




6mths away..how exciting!!! 

WOw, those are pretty stringent rules to get into the school.  Is it like that for all Catholic schools?  Well I'm glad she's accepted, I bet she's thrilled!!

Have a great day Babs 

Morning Mikey


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 22, 2004)

brodus said:
			
		

> WTF is up with Syntrax, Babs?!  I and people from Avant have been emailing them for weeeeeks and no response?!  And we're all past customers?!



Hi Brodus,

I don't work for Syntrax (never have.)  What is going on, maybe I can get in touch with one of their sales associates I delt with in the past (if I can find his email.)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> 6mths away..how exciting!!!
> 
> WOw, those are pretty stringent rules to get into the school.  Is it like that for all Catholic schools?  Well I'm glad she's accepted, I bet she's thrilled!!
> 
> ...



Hi Velly   How are you today?

I know, I'm VERY excited.  The last time I went out on vacation was in 2000.  I'm WAY over due.


hehehe, she doesn't know yet.  We're going to let her open the letter herself on X-mas Eve.  Yes, I believe it's like that at every Catholic School.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 22, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hola, chickie!
> my shoulder has plenty of fluff for you!
> I agree, it's kids that make Christmas what it is.
> Hate to say it, but it is more or less just another day of the year for me right now.
> ...




Hola your buffness    

Okay...keep it fluffy, I'm on me way.  Could've used it last night.  Didn't feel well at all.  After work I picked the girls up from the sitter, went to CVS to get meds and soup.  While at CVS I ordered the girls and hubby a pizza so when I got home, I could take some meds and comatose myself with out having to worry about what everyone was going to eat.  The med I took made me REALLY hyper.  Oh well.

Logitec is the Cam you use?  How do you like it?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 22, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Good morning, beautiful!
> Happy Hump Day to you!
> Hope you are doing better....
> Will be onlater in the afternoon to talk!




Morning Sunshine  
Back at ya patna
Am feeling a little better.  Still have the aches and pains though  

Okay...talk to you this afternoon


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2004)

Good morning!
hmm...pizza..I was assaulted by a brrage of cookies lastnight....I lost..I was overrun....

oohh...I gotta get downtown to drop off car...THEN can go to bed..
talk to you later!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 22, 2004)

Morning.

What kind of cookies?

Well get a move on mister


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2004)

move was on..now over...am back all safe and sound..am on my way to bed..am taking offers to tuck me in...

yummy ones...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 22, 2004)

If I were closer, i'd tuck ya in


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2004)

..and your vacation is taking to hte itty bitty mountains SOUTH...not the HUMONGOS and majestic Rocky mountains....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 22, 2004)




----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 22, 2004)

Okay...NOW I'm pi$$ed  

Might be packing up tonight that effer can HAVE the house!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 22, 2004)

Okay...NOW I'm pi$$ed  

Might be packing up tonight - that effer can HAVE the house!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> WOw, those are pretty stringent rules to get into the school.  Is it like that for all Catholic schools?  Well I'm glad she's accepted, I bet she's thrilled!!


I know those weren't the guidlines for me when I was in a catholic school .  Just as long as I was willing to dish the $$ they didn't care about anything else.



			
				BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Okay...NOW I'm pi$$ed
> 
> Might be packing up tonight - that effer can HAVE the house!!!


C'mon now babs everyone knows the woman always gets the house.  Don't worry babsie everything will be OK.  

What did he do now to piss you off?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 22, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> C'mon now babs everyone knows the woman always gets the house.  Don't worry babsie everything will be OK.
> 
> What did he do now to piss you off?




I'm not that type of woman to take things.  I'd rather start fresh on my own - let him keep all the baggage 

What he did is SCREW up my checking account.  

He could never keep our joint account straight and I was sick and tired of having to cover funds made on his behalf because he couldn't budget.   I tolerated this for 4 years THEN decided to get my own account and have me removed from the joint account.  

I'm all fine and dandy with my account...no problems UNTIL TODAY!!!!  Because he couldn't keep things straight on his own he over drew by $500+  went out, opened another account with a different bank and left the other account hanging.  Well, the DA (short for dumb arse) didn't take my name off the joint account so the collection dept of the bank took the money (with out notification OR authorization) from MY SINGLE account which was UNDER A DIFFERENT NAME!!!!  So I have all these items coming through I now cannot prepare for because I was unaware of this Misc. Debit coming through.

The banker said, "Ms R********** by law we have the right to go through our system to locate similar matching names and withdrawl funds with out notification."  So now I'm screwed right?  NO (well sorta), I just filled out some forms (at work) so I could get a cash advance to cover what I couldn't cover (due to the hubby being irresponsible) and still pay bills.

I'm waiting on my atty to call me back.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

That just doesn't sound legal Babs   It must be different in the States because I've never heard of that happening here!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> That just doesn't sound legal Babs   It must be different in the States because I've never heard of that happening here!




My boss said the same thing.

I've tried searching the web for legalities based off what I've been told and cannot find anything.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

How about calling another bank and asking them what their policies are concerning this


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> How about calling another bank and asking them what their policies are concerning this




Thought about it and I'm sure they wouldn've want to get involved.  They'll know I'm asking for a reason.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

Think of it from a different perspective though...if they think the other bank is dicking you around and you are unhappy, they'll gladly let you know in an attempt to get you to move your account to their bank!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 22, 2004)

That's true   

I'll be leaving work around 3pm for a dr appt (the yearly visit) yay   
On my way there I'll call some banks and see what they have to say.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2004)

A girl of action   Good luck with everything and have fun at the doctor


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 22, 2004)

heheheh, I don't know if I'll have fun at the doctors BUT I'll def take the good luck charm 

Got a phone call from the In-Laws....we're letting the girls open one of their presents (computer) tomorrow AFTER we eat.  We're doing this because Kiley will be with her dad x-mas day and we'll all be everywhere else x-mas eve.  I want Kiley to see the "big" santa item and play it before she's gone for a week.

I'm SOOOO excited..cannot wait to see their little faces light up when they open the BIG item......yabadabadoooooooooooo..hehehehe

I WAS, going to buy them a brand new computer desk...but given certain circumstances, that won't be happening for a while.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 22, 2004)

FYI - We're getting 6 to 12 inches of snow by midnight tonight....YIKES!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 22, 2004)

hey Babs ... have a good Christmas.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2004)

hey babe-
I'm sorry to hear that....what else, huh?
Make sure he gets a nice lump of coal for his pressent...

Talk to u tomorrow?


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 22, 2004)

Hey babs you husband is an idiot...pardon my french.  He just doesn't know what hes got there I guess.

I don't think thats legal what the bank did I would def call some other banks...maybe some bigger chains they are always looking to put smaller banks out of buisness.  Also ask your layer or call one up to see if they can do that b/c I honestly don't think they can.  Thats a seperate account which they should not be able to touch what so ever.

Hope you and the girls have an excellent xmas if I don't get back around here until then...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2004)

what he said!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hey! Where are ya? Was hoping to talk with my favorite Ohioan!
If you are off tomorrow...
Have a Merry Christmas!
Do it for you..and the children. FOrget about what's his name. Don't let him ruin the magic for the rest. That can wait until AFTER the holidays.
You take care, Krys-
Mike


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2004)

Good morning!
Happy day of the night before Christmas!
How's you? Hope to hear from u today!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas Babs!! Enjoy the holidays with your kiddies


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas Baby!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2004)

She is SO not here!
Exactly what Ms/ Velevet said!
Merry Christmas, babe!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry christmas Babs !


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas BabsieGirl!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2004)

Good moring, gorgeous!
How did the Holiday go? 
Mine turned out to be ok..but I am glad it is over...
(no more crap food being dropped off EVERYWHERE)
May your day be splendid, adn I will hopefully get to talk with you Monday afternoon!
Mike


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 26, 2004)

Evening Everyone 

Getting ready to hit the sack.  New computer is slower than crap!

Anyway, I'm off all week next week.....Thanks for wishing me a Merry Christmas, it was most def. a good one. 

How was everyone's holiday?  What is our IM resolution?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 26, 2004)

One more thing - Tomorrow will be healthy eating.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2004)

tomorow? What about tonight?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2004)

resoloution:
hmm....
get back on feet...and start 'runnin'g with my life
Drop the 20lbs of accumulated crap around my belly
Try to be a better me
maybe...meet that special person...
meet friends form IM
Learn to enjoy myself more...

and u?
BTW..this is apartial list...but generally correct


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 26, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> tomorow? What about tonight?




I had KFC.
Today, I'll start a "new" me


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 26, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> resoloution:
> hmm....
> get back on feet...and start 'runnin'g with my life
> Drop the 20lbs of accumulated crap around my belly
> ...




Sounds like you're on your way

You're only down to 20#'s to lose?  Saweet

Resolution to be made up tomorrow


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2004)

well, that would get me to 185...a weight I wouldn't want to go under....
means..I need to add on mo' muscle!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 27, 2004)

Gotcha


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 27, 2004)

Hey, I'm THINKING about a new look.

Any ideas?  Should I put my hair back to blonde, go light brown with carmel highlights, go light brown with both burgandy/dark brown/carmel high lights?

Should I cut my hair?  Scratch that!!!  I don't like people cutting my hair.  It's naturally curly...how about getting long layers????


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2004)

hmm...blonde highlights.....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 28, 2004)

Thin or chunky?


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 28, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Thin or chunky?


I like my girls on the thin side...how about you babs?     j/k

Man I wish I could help ya out with the hair deal but I am totally not the guy to come to.  I'm really bad at fashion and whats hip LOL.   I shave my head if that helps...1 on the sides 5 on top with a high fade... LOL.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2004)

heh heh..me too..I say that I have the fashion sense of a brick..

At leat my belt matches my shoes...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 28, 2004)

You two are silly 

Where are the rest of my visitors?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2004)

what...two guys aren't enuf to sassify you? You are VORACIOUS!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 28, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> what...two guys aren't enuf to sassify you? You are VORACIOUS!


Agreed!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 28, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> what...two guys aren't enuf to sassify you? You are VORACIOUS!



And you expect me to settle for less? 

j/k


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 28, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Agreed!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> And you expect me to settle for less?
> 
> j/k


so...what u are saying is...u desire to be made a Krystie sammich.....
you little vixen, you...



I don't see you settling...for anything....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2004)

Good morning! Happy Hump Day to you!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 29, 2004)

Good evening and belated hump day to you


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2004)

oh..lookie who is on-line...or is she? It is almost midnight in the land of the buckeye...


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 29, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> oh..lookie who is on-line...or is she? It is almost midnight in the land of the buckeye...


LOL so you thought!  Yea I think I'm the only fool up this late....I have officially reversed my schedual...up all night sleep all day. This winter break is killing me LOL I need to switch my habits!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2004)

Looks like I outlasted ya, DB!
(I am actually up all night...for some reason...my employers...frown upon my sleeping on duty)
silly guys....


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 30, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Looks like I outlasted ya, DB!
> (I am actually up all night...for some reason...my employers...frown upon my sleeping on duty)
> silly guys....


LOL yea I got all of a few hours of sleep last night...my alarm clock came oh so fast to get up for the gym.  Tonight I'll make up for it.

How dare those guys not let you sleep....my boss tried that one time at my old job.  Then I changed hiding spots and he never found me again LOL.  I miss that job $10 an hour tax free to sleep ALL day.  Got a break every 3 hours so it was perfect for my diet and the rest was perfect for me to hit the gym right after LOL.

Burner hope ya have an awsome new year...drink a bit for me I'm sober till march LOL.

BABS!!!  Hope you have a happy new year...don't party to hard.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2004)

I'll be at work...the club...so there will be no alcohol for me tomorrow night...
I AM gonna have a GREAT year!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya Babsie!
May your New Year be filled with the hope, happiness and good things that you deserve!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 31, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hiya Babsie!
> May your New Year be filled with the hope, happiness and good things that you deserve!


    Can't happen  she can't have me ...she's married   

Just teasin you can have me any day babs


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2005)

The first person to post in YOUR journal in 2005!

Happy New Year, you beautiful woman!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 3, 2005)

The first AND only person to.

Thanks for stopping in

I'm going to try and hit the gym this evening.  If I don't do anything I have to train someone else anyway....so why not?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> The first AND only person to.
> 
> Thanks for stopping in
> 
> I'm going to try and hit the gym this evening.  If I don't do anything I have to train someone else anyway....so why not?


that's cause I luv ya, hun!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 4, 2005)

Wow!  what big lips you have  

Okay.  Went to the gym last night...no go!  Didn't feel well so I chatted for a bit and left.

tonight - another story.  Will do my best to work out.

late


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey!

Better to smoch u with, my dear....
muhahahahah!

Hope u had better luck with the workout than I did...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 4, 2005)

oh yea, that's right  

Why would my work out be better than yours?

Tonight I worked shoulders.  Same routine.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 4, 2005)

*Shoulders 1/4/04*

Military Press
50# plates
4x10
1 minute rest

Standing Alt.Front and side shoulder raises
15# DB
4x20

1 minute rest

Rear delt (machine)
60#
4x10

Cable raise
80#
4x10


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 4, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

>




Aw, Gary - I like this one  

Happy New Year to you too hon


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 4, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I AM gonna have a GREAT year!



That you are - my friend


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 4, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Can't happen  she can't have me ...she's married
> 
> Just teasin you can have me any day babs




You're a silly guy you....lol

How are things going?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Why would my work out be better than yours?
> .


because....you went??


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 5, 2005)

I saw that in your journal.

Why aren't you in bed?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2005)

I went....now out of it...it's all snowy here...my little street tires on the MAzda don't approve of this weather....right about now...I miss mygas guzzling 4X4...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2005)

it's fun to go out into huge, empty parking lots and do doughnouts....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 6, 2005)

Snow days are a blast given you have the right equipment.  You'll have it all again. Remember,t his is YOUR year!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 6, 2005)

Couldn't go to the gym last night.

I have a 175Gal. Fish tank and I had a NICE surprise when I got home!!!  "Clean up in the great room!!"  (say it like you would, "clean up on isle 5")

My area rug is ruined, the hardwood floor is lifting AND, my piano may need to be looked at.  Could've been a lot worse than it was...but this year already has me pi$$ed.  Nothing good since day 1!!!

Effin Fish!!

On a brighter note - next Tuesday will be the first day I teach Pilates at my gym.  I need music ideas!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Babs!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ah, fishies.  I hate fish other than for eating.  Hmmm Salmon.....
Anyway, just shooting by to see how you are doing.....Now I'll let you go back to your cleaning.....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 6, 2005)

HI 

How the heck have you been?

I don't like Salmon.  now Mahi Mahi.....oh yea!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 6, 2005)

News Flash!!!

We're under a state emergency.  Residents are urged to stay home.  Ohio is being flooded off the map.  All the streets, highways and roads are all closed THAT I NEED TO TAKE in order to get home!!!  So, how the heck am I going to get my kids from the sitter, etc........gawd!  This is so not my year!  First my house is flooded by my tank and NOW all roads leading home, are closed due to flooding.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 6, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> News Flash!!!
> 
> We're under a state emergency. Residents are urged to stay home. Ohio is being flooded off the map. All the streets, highways and roads are all closed THAT I NEED TO TAKE in order to get home!!! So, how the heck am I going to get my kids from the sitter, etc........gawd! This is so not my year! First my house is flooded by my tank and NOW all roads leading home, are closed due to flooding.


How about if you were to leave now?  are they closed already?  what the hell is going on with freaking nature?
I'll be praying for you....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 6, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> How about if you were to leave now?  are they closed already?  what the hell is going on with freaking nature?
> I'll be praying for you....



http://www.nbc4i.com/news/4054127/detail.html

I asked if we could all leave early today and we are not permitted to do so.  

That's what I'm wondering!!  What's going on?  Remember the bible? gesh o golly!

Thanks for praying.  I just hope the sitter doesn't get too upset.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 6, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> http://www.nbc4i.com/news/4054127/detail.html
> 
> I asked if we could all leave early today and we are not permitted to do so.
> 
> ...


Not permitted?  BULL F'ING S'T.  They better get the hell out of the way if they want to see tomorrow....What the hell is the matter with those people....
Boy, I would turn into the devil if I am not able to leave early to protect my family......That would be one beaten down boss....lol
Hey Babs, I'll keep on praying....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 6, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Not permitted?  BULL F'ING S'T.  They better get the hell out of the way if they want to see tomorrow....What the hell is the matter with those people....
> Boy, I would turn into the devil if I am not able to leave early to protect my family......That would be one beaten down boss....lol
> Hey Babs, I'll keep on praying....



Not permitted! They actually looked at me like I was silly for asking such a question.  And you share my frustration.  

I'm trying to stay calm.  I've been under too much stress these past couple of weeks.  Just hope and pray I make it home safely.

What scares me half to death are the bridges.  There was a time my sister and I were driving on a back road and we had gone over a bridge (was raining hard and thundering)...after going over the bridge we heard the loud BOOOOMMMM...I put the petal to the metal because I dont like driving in weather like that.  The next day my sister called to ask if I had read the paper.  I hadn't.  She explained that bridge we had gone over callapsed due to flooding and killed a mother and daughter.  After that, I felt like crap because maybe that was what that loud BOOM was when we had gone over it ourselves...

so to this day, I'm frightened of bridges.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2005)

BabsieGirl
so to this day said:
			
		

> ...add that to flying...
> hiya babs!
> Are you still at work...or did u take off and go home?
> Y'all should move west...big mountinas...no floods...and we are ranked as one of the fittest cities in the nation too....
> ...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 6, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> You're a silly guy you....lol
> 
> How are things going?


I've been OK struggling but getting by.

I haven't been around for a while I missed coming in here!  Sounds like your having a great year so far!!  Flooding then more flooding....who could stop you from leaving?  I'd pack my stuiff and get a going damnit!!  They gonna pull you over and give ya a ticket?  Tell em to get off the roads its a state of emergency lol.

Hope everything works out for ya babsie girl...I know ya got it in ya.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey Babs, just thinking of you.  I hope everything was Ok with the floods and you were able to make it to see your kids....

Does anyone else here hate Babsie's bosses?  C'mon join me in the first hate-together of the year......

Still hoping everything is Ok.....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 7, 2005)

where is my favorite Ohioan?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 8, 2005)

HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....
<echo...echo..>
tis quiet in the house of babsie....


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 8, 2005)

It gets busy over the weekend with the kids I guess....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> where is my favorite Ohioan?




Aw look, he said I was his favorite!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....
> <echo...echo..>
> tis quiet in the house of babsie....




Hi B 

Yeah, it's been quiet in here because my boss resigned while I was out on vacation and only gave 3 day notice!!  So, I'm scrambling around getting reports this...reports that and hoping they run right in Oracle database.  I also had to update our costing database and write code.  BEEN forever since I"ve used access code...YIKEs!  So everything is pulling in fine between access and Oracle.  GOOD THING!!  Japan would be pi$$ed off if I allowed the system to work incorrectly - based off our 2005 goal.  

I'm also closing month AND year end....so I'm very busy with work and trying to get my Pilates routine together.  I start teaching Tuesday!!!

How have you been?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 9, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> It gets busy over the weekend with the kids I guess....




It sure does!!  Very busy.  Sunday is like mad house around here.

how are you doing bud?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Hi B
> 
> Yeah, it's been quiet in here because my boss resigned while I was out on vacation and only gave 3 day notice!!  So, I'm scrambling around getting reports this...reports that and hoping they run right in Oracle database.  I also had to update our costing database and write code.  BEEN forever since I"ve used access code...YIKEs!  So everything is pulling in fine between access and Oracle.  GOOD THING!!  Japan would be pi$$ed off if I allowed the system to work incorrectly - based off our 2005 goal.
> 
> ...


evidentally not as busy as you....
good to see u...I am at work...(shhh...don't tell anyone....I am bypassing the proxy server...)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> evidentally not as busy as you....
> good to see u...I am at work...(shhh...don't tell anyone....I am bypassing the proxy server...)




If you were handling cost, you'd be one busy bee this time of year. Plus we're ringing in the new year with new models and such.

I won't tell


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> evidentally not as busy as you....
> good to see u...I am at work...(shhh...don't tell anyone....I am bypassing the proxy server...)


    

Damn babs your one busy chika!  Just when you though you would never need to use those codes again they pop this on ya.  Pilates...mmmm...aren't the routines like a set thing or is it a series of different movements put together at your own discretion?  I know nothing about it as you can see LOL...

I'm as good as can be...little sore...little ill...littel this...little that.  Had a damn crazy weekend and it caught up with me today heh.  Its all in the journal...to tired to go through all that again.  Fights...all nighters...no carb days...need I saw more?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2005)

you've got models there? What kind of bsiness do u run?!?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> you've got models there? What kind of bsiness do u run?!?


Sounds like my kind of buisness LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2005)

let's see: Japanese...models...database...hmmmm.....


----------



## sara (Jan 9, 2005)

Hey Babs  I missed talking to you sweetie!
How you doing? 

Happy New year (I know its late)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 9, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Damn babs your one busy chika!  Just when you though you would never need to use those codes again they pop this on ya.  Pilates...mmmm...aren't the routines like a set thing or is it a series of different movements put together at your own discretion?  I know nothing about it as you can see LOL...
> 
> I'm as good as can be...little sore...little ill...littel this...little that.  Had a damn crazy weekend and it caught up with me today heh.  Its all in the journal...to tired to go through all that again.  Fights...all nighters...no carb days...need I saw more?



That I am and I don't know how I manage, but I do!

No, the routines are not a set thing.  I have mine set up where we do 3 dif. movements for each body part.  Keeping each seg. about 10 minutes long.  I have everyone booked for 1 hour however, my total routine is set for 50 minutes.  I allow 10 minutes worth of inturrupted giggling and such.  Believe it or not, you will not walk out of my class thinking pilates is easy!  In fact, I really doubt we'll make it through the 50 minutes.  Not that I won't be able to hang in all, it's just I don't know what kind of shape these people are in.  I visualize some getting up and walking out (to be honest.)  The more I think about it, I may ask the mgr at the gym if I can just teach 2, 30 minute segments.  I think going in fresh not knowing what you're in for, for 1 hour is really a big no no.  BUT, people do it!

WOW!!!  Sounds like you've been through a lot lately!  Poor guy   You're a tough one though.  I'll go check out your journal.  Please don't be upset if I don't reply tonight though, I'm getting ready to go to sleep once my dryer DRIES my clothes!!  Darn thing takes forever (only 3 years old.)

Take care and get better hon.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2005)

u outta here? Sweet dreams, luv...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 9, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Hey Babs  I missed talking to you sweetie!
> How you doing?
> 
> Happy New year (I know its late)



Nice AVI!!!  Thank god I'm over the PB craze.  lol

I miss talking to you too hon.  How have you been?  You doing a journal now?

I'm okay.  Busy busy busy.  Same'ol same'ol.  Planning to get ret for a competition sometime in July or Aug.  So many things are getting in the way....you know....like mother nature!     If anything I think I'll change my goal around to be more self concious about the things I put into my mouth and getting into more of a routine with the gym and such.  Been falling out of it these past couple weeks.  Since I got sick, I let a lot slip.  My mindset just isn't where I'd like it to be.  It'll come back.  I just feel the smart thing to do is get to my ideal bodyweight, then decide when a good comp. date for me would be.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u outta here? Sweet dreams, luv...




Not out yet.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> you've got models there? What kind of bsiness do u run?!?




Haha....B, you know the company I work for manufacture auto molds, dashes, consoles, cupholders, etc...etc...etc...etc...etc......  When I said, we're ringing in the new year, I meant - New car models coming out.  We're busy from Aug through April.  Then it dies down till Aug.

Anyway, I like where you were going with that....lol


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> let's see: Japanese...models...database...hmmmm.....




Nice combo eh?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 9, 2005)

B - you will be so proud to know......At the end of this month, I may fly!!!!  My father is thinking of flying me to Maryland so I don't have to drive. AND I'M SERIOUSLY THINKING ABOUT TAKING HIM UP ON HIS OFFER!!!  Can you believe that?  hehehahahahhaheheheh, I'm so proud of myself.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 9, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> That I am and I don't know how I manage, but I do!
> 
> No, the routines are not a set thing.  I have mine set up where we do 3 dif. movements for each body part.  Keeping each seg. about 10 minutes long.  I have everyone booked for 1 hour however, my total routine is set for 50 minutes.  I allow 10 minutes worth of inturrupted giggling and such.  Believe it or not, you will not walk out of my class thinking pilates is easy!  In fact, I really doubt we'll make it through the 50 minutes.  Not that I won't be able to hang in all, it's just I don't know what kind of shape these people are in.  I visualize some getting up and walking out (to be honest.)  The more I think about it, I may ask the mgr at the gym if I can just teach 2, 30 minute segments.  I think going in fresh not knowing what you're in for, for 1 hour is really a big no no.  BUT, people do it!
> 
> ...


Yea everyone always says its harder then it looks...one day I'll try it.  Id agree with the two 30 minute combo's...1 hour if your not conditioned for it is crazy.  Go rip it up babs you'll do great at it.

Don't worry about posting...I'm about to hit the sack soon to LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 9, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> B - you will be so proud to know......At the end of this month, I may fly!!!!  My father is thinking of flying me to Maryland so I don't have to drive. AND I'M SERIOUSLY THINKING ABOUT TAKING HIM UP ON HIS OFFER!!!  Can you believe that?  hehehahahahhaheheheh, I'm so proud of myself.


Wow taking pops up on his offer....its better then money I guess lol.  Its a real gift with thought lol.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 9, 2005)

B! are you actually working or something?  lol


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 9, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Wow taking pops up on his offer....its better then money I guess lol.  Its a real gift with thought lol.




Yeah, I'm REALLY trying to get over my fears!!!  Need to show up at B's house some day and there is NO way I'm driving that far!!   

These kind of things I really don't mind my father doing because he's doing it out of love and I see that.  He's actually concerned that if I drive my car, something will happen to it and he'll need to purchase me a new one!  LOL.....My car is in really good condition however, to hear my father talk, you'd think I was driving a 1980 something that leaked oil, smelled like antifreeze and over heated....LOL...My father drives classy cars and I don't. If you're not driving a Toyota, Lexi or mercedes - you're pretty much driving a junk car.  Obviously, my car doesn't fit his standards and this is his way of showing concern.  So, it's either I drive (a rental he buys) OR I fly - or I don't go at all...LOL, that's how he's looking at it!     I can't win and I figure, hey - he has the money and this is how he wants to spend it and it's keeping miles off my car - why not?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 9, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea everyone always says its harder then it looks...one day I'll try it.  Id agree with the two 30 minute combo's...1 hour if your not conditioned for it is crazy.  Go rip it up babs you'll do great at it.
> 
> Don't worry about posting...I'm about to hit the sack soon to LOL.




It's very hard.  I'm conditioned and it kicks me in the booty.  There's going to be NO way I'll be able to talk these people through their work out.  I'm pretty much going to say, follow my lead and I'll explain what we're doing.  Not even going to tell them the name of the move - only what part it's working.  Not too many people care about the name of the movement.

I'll see what she says.

Hit the sack and catch some zzz's for me too.  Gotta get up in the extra early in the morning.  Dropping my car off to the body shop.  Some Moran backed into my car and cracked the lower portion of the bumper in two spots AND I have stress marks on the right side of my car.  So, new bumper and I want it done fast.  I am NOT going to drive around a red car with white marks all over the right portion of my car.  No way!!!  One thing to say to the young person that hit my car.  "If you cannot parallel park - park somewhere else or suffer the consequences!"


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 9, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm REALLY trying to get over my fears!!!  Need to show up at B's house some day and there is NO way I'm driving that far!!
> 
> These kind of things I really don't mind my father doing because he's doing it out of love and I see that.  He's actually concerned that if I drive my car, something will happen to it and he'll need to purchase me a new one!  LOL.....My car is in really good condition however, to hear my father talk, you'd think I was driving a 1980 something that leaked oil, smelled like antifreeze and over heated....LOL...My father drives classy cars and I don't. If you're not driving a Toyota, Lexi or mercedes - you're pretty much driving a junk car.  Obviously, my car doesn't fit his standards and this is his way of showing concern.  So, it's either I drive (a rental he buys) OR I fly - or I don't go at all...LOL, that's how he's looking at it!     I can't win and I figure, hey - he has the money and this is how he wants to spend it and it's keeping miles off my car - why not?



There ya go babsie...you take him up on his offer and you enjoy yourself LOL.  Its a win win situation.  

Hey Burn this is one step closer to her knocking on your door LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 9, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> It's very hard.  I'm conditioned and it kicks me in the booty.  There's going to be NO way I'll be able to talk these people through their work out.  I'm pretty much going to say, follow my lead and I'll explain what we're doing.  Not even going to tell them the name of the move - only what part it's working.  Not too many people care about the name of the movement.
> 
> I'll see what she says.
> 
> Hit the sack and catch some zzz's for me too.  Gotta get up in the extra early in the morning.  Dropping my car off to the body shop.  Some Moran backed into my car and cracked the lower portion of the bumper in two spots AND I have stress marks on the right side of my car.  So, new bumper and I want it done fast.  I am NOT going to drive around a red car with white marks all over the right portion of my car.  No way!!!  One thing to say to the young person that hit my car.  "If you cannot parallel park - park somewhere else or suffer the consequences!"


Yea most people don't care what most movements are called...they just want to look good.  LOL.  G'luck with it.

I hate people who can't park....I guess my old job as a valet parker really spaked that in me.  I can pretty much park anything anywhere lol.  They must have been a really bad parker b/c to crack a bumber when parking that way requires some crazy force LOL....I've bumbed a few cars in my day and never cracked any bumbers.  They should go take another damn test.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 9, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> There ya go babsie...you take him up on his offer and you enjoy yourself LOL.  Its a win win situation.
> 
> Hey Burn this is one step closer to her knocking on your door LOL.




I'm seriously thinking about it.  In a strange sense, it is a win win situation.


B would pee his britches...lol


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Haha....B, you know the company I work for manufacture auto molds, dashes, consoles, cupholders, etc...etc...etc...etc...etc......  When I said, we're ringing in the new year, I meant - New car models coming out.  We're busy from Aug through April.  Then it dies down till Aug.
> 
> Anyway, I like where you were going with that....lol


hmm...Madam babsie...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> B would pee his britches...lol


naw...I'm potty trained..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I'm seriously thinking about it.  In a strange sense, it is a win win situation.


I better clean up my place.....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> B - you will be so proud to know......At the end of this month, I may fly!!!!  My father is thinking of flying me to Maryland so I don't have to drive. AND I'M SERIOUSLY THINKING ABOUT TAKING HIM UP ON HIS OFFER!!!  Can you believe that?  hehehahahahhaheheheh, I'm so proud of myself.


holy crap! you....FLY?!?!?!?!?
wow..what's in Mayland?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hey Burn this is one step closer to her knocking on your door LOL.


It IS good being me sometimes...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> B! are you actually working or something?  lol


well..I am AT my place of employment..


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 9, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea most people don't care what most movements are called...they just want to look good.  LOL.  G'luck with it.
> 
> I hate people who can't park....I guess my old job as a valet parker really spaked that in me.  I can pretty much park anything anywhere lol.  They must have been a really bad parker b/c to crack a bumber when parking that way requires some crazy force LOL....I've bumbed a few cars in my day and never cracked any bumbers.  They should go take another damn test.




What happened was, he thought he could fit into a tight spot. Instead of backing into the "open" area, he drove in front first - "hello cledis, grow a friggin brain it's much easier to back into a tight spot!"  Anyway, he pulled in and it must've dawned on him to back out and try backing into the spot.  Well, when he was backing OUT of the situation he got himself into, his right rear bumber caught mine....his car was a little higher than mine so his bumper just barely fit over top of mine....Needless to say - when he was backing out, his bumper was forced over top of mine causing mine to lower (amazed my bumper didn't snap off)...........The reason the lower middle section of my bumper snapped easy is because a couple years ago I was out driving the country road a bit faster than I should've...anyway..nothing I could do.  I hit a cat and cracked my bumper in two spots.  Instead of getting a new bumper, I decided to have it "repaired" by a family friend.....So anyway - this kid hit and angled his bumper over top mine, causing too much stress to the precracked (repared) area....so they re-cracked.  There are stress marks all over the left side of my bumper, along with part of this fella's paint.  (pardon me if I earlier said the right side of my bumper was all marked up - it's actually the left.)

man, I hate telling "stories" I suck at that.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 9, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I hit a cat and cracked my bumper in two spots.


Sorry I don't mean to laugh at this but I had to     

That person was a damn fool...they shouldn't be allowed to drive LOL.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> naw...I'm potty trained..




haha


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2005)

when did the bumper incident happen?

hhmmmwork iwth me:
babsie's busted bumper...bummer...
say THAT 5 times fast!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 9, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Sorry I don't mean to laugh at this but I had to
> 
> That person was a damn fool...they shouldn't be allowed to drive LOL.




I felt so bad for that cat!!!  I really did and I know it died instantly. See, there's this straight stretch just before you go up this HUGE hill to my mothers house.  Anyway, I'm doing close to 80mph so I don't have to down shift , pretty much I could've coasted up the hill at the rate I was driving(must've been lazy or in a hurry to get to my mothers)......and am mid way up the hill when I heard (thump...bump bump bump)...I then did the squirm dance and kicked my feet up and down on the floor board and screamed my ewwwwww's and omg's.......I didn't know at the time that I hit a cat until the next day I drove DOWN the hill and noticed a cat laying on the side.  I feel like crap to this day!!!  That was someone kitty and I squashed it.  My father was in pi$$ed mode because he wanted to know how fast I was driving in order for an animal to cause that much damage to a vehicle.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> when did the bumper incident happen?
> 
> hhmmmwork iwth me:
> babsie's busted bumper...bummer...
> say THAT 5 times fast!




When?  The first time or the second?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well..I am AT my place of employment..




yea yea......get to typin


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> holy crap! you....FLY?!?!?!?!?
> wow..what's in Mayland?



Yeah I know.  My father actually didn't have ask me more than once.  Can you believe that?

My cousin is getting married January 29th.  I'm leaving on the 27th and will be home on the 30th.  After she gets married, I won't see or hear from her for another 30 days.  They're going to be gone that long on their honeymoon.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I better clean up my place.....




One flight at a time.
The first one is only 1 hour long.

You should purchase your tickets for the Arnold now!!!  They're cheap!  Southwest is having Fare specials for one way tickets $39..You could fly here for the Arnold for less than 80bucks.  Thing is, you have to purchase the tickets by 1/15/05 and provide a 14 day departure notice.  Mine cost $119 round trip to Maryland.  I don't think that's bad, do you?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 9, 2005)

okay.  I'm out.

Late peeps


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> One flight at a time.
> The first one is only 1 hour long.
> 
> You should purchase your tickets for the Arnold now!!!  They're cheap!  Southwest is having Fare specials for one way tickets $39..You could fly here for the Arnold for less than 80bucks.  Thing is, you have to purchase the tickets by 1/15/05 and provide a 14 day departure notice.  Mine cost $119 round trip to Maryland.  I don't think that's bad, do you?


butt...where..oh where shall I lay my head at night?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> okay.  I'm out.
> 
> Late peeps


word, yo!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I felt so bad for that cat!!!  I really did and I know it died instantly. See, there's this straight stretch just before you go up this HUGE hill to my mothers house.  Anyway, I'm doing close to 80mph so I don't have to down shift , pretty much I could've coasted up the hill at the rate I was driving(must've been lazy or in a hurry to get to my mothers)......and am mid way up the hill when I heard (thump...bump bump bump)...I then did the squirm dance and kicked my feet up and down on the floor board and screamed my ewwwwww's and omg's.......I didn't know at the time that I hit a cat until the next day I drove DOWN the hill and noticed a cat laying on the side.  I feel like crap to this day!!!  That was someone kitty and I squashed it.  My father was in pi$$ed mode because he wanted to know how fast I was driving in order for an animal to cause that much damage to a vehicle.


downshift? Thought u had an automatic..sensible car..not the TA any more....


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hiya Babs......


I'm glad that you are Ok.  I wasn't sure if you had made it home, or if you had been able to pick up the kids.
So let me get this straight, the boss who wouldn't let you leave to get your kids to safety quit right?  Why didn't someone cut his tires with a blade so that maybe he would have to walk thru the rain?  What a bastard....

Anyway, I am glad you're fine......


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 10, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> downshift? Thought u had an automatic..sensible car..not the TA any more....




Never owned an automatic.  Always stick    I like being in control


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 10, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hiya Babs......
> 
> 
> I'm glad that you are Ok.  I wasn't sure if you had made it home, or if you had been able to pick up the kids.
> ...




Hi Fantas,

Thanks for the wishes, I'm glad I made it home safely.  Girls were okay.

The boss that wouldn't let me leave was the boss of my now ex-boss who quit.  Oh well.  All is well now.  

I'm not so stressed at work anymore since he left.  Glad he's gone.  Now all I have to get use to is the next A-hole that comes in.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 10, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> word, yo!




 That's how my trainer and I talk to each other.  funny you say that


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 10, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> butt...where..oh where shall I lay my head at night?




The Hyat    I think there are a few people from IM going.  It would be cheaper that way.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> That's how my trainer and I talk to each other.  funny you say that


I'm a funny guy...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> The Hyat    I think there are a few people from IM going.  It would be cheaper that way.


will look into it..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Never owned an automatic.  Always stick    I like being in control


really? What do u drive? I thought it was like a Cutlass Siera or something...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 10, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> really? What do u drive? I thought it was like a Cutlass Siera or something...




No mind games

You know I drive a mazda.......pffffff..cutlass Siera...yuk!!!!!

There is NO comparison between the Mazda and Firebird Formula.....I WILL own anther one.  The  new one won't be red though......BLACK!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 10, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> will look into it..




you do that


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2005)

wahoo! What do u have? the 626?
hmm...hottie in a back sports car....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 10, 2005)

I think you're lacking sleep or something THAT or you just don't pay attn to me when we talk    

You drive the 3 and I drive the 626


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2005)

I listen...heh heh...Mine's shinier..


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 11, 2005)

LOL u2 are way to funny...its a little late and I know your not around but just poppin in to say whats up.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

Good morning hottie! (That would be babsie...in case there was any doubt)

so..um..is your...box still STUFFED...?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 11, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I listen...heh heh...Mine's shinier..




If it makes you feel any better.  I completely agree


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 11, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> LOL u2 are way to funny...its a little late and I know your not around but just poppin in to say whats up.




We try  

Thank you for stopping in.  I LIKE company.  

How are you feeling hon?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 11, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Good morning hottie! (That would be babsie...in case there was any doubt)
> 
> so..um..is your...box still STUFFED...?




Aw shucks B...you called me a .......a........hottie  

You didn't work lastnight, so how can my box be stuffed?    

How's your new year coming along?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 11, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> We try
> 
> Thank you for stopping in.  I LIKE company.
> 
> How are you feeling hon?


I was fine until this morning....I got an email from nutra planet saying the have cancled my order...after I waited a month and a half for my shipment....saying they never recieved a payment.  Then I went and checked the email they sent and the adress they have on the website and they were different.  Who ever sends their emails out screwed up the address and now they want me to dish out more money.  Fuck that this is bull!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> If it makes you feel any better.  I completely agree


spank you!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Aw shucks B...you called me a .......a........hottie
> 
> You didn't work lastnight, so how can my box be stuffed?
> 
> How's your new year coming along?


of course I did...like, DUH...you are one...
  

oh...u finally emptied it? I will check it tomorrow night..and restuff it....
as they say: Tis better to give than receive..


Doing ok...I gotta get over to the new realtor company and finish up paperwork..and get into training and get busy with the new place.
Going to paren'ts for dinner tonight. They are going on a cruise next week...it is my mother's retirement gift. She was done as of the 3rd! Now, the parent's get to pack themselves, the dog, and hit the road..doing whatever retired persons do..


----------



## Velvet (Jan 13, 2005)

Good morning Babs!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 13, 2005)

Hiya Babs!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi Everyone


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 14, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone


   Heya sexy...hows it goin?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 14, 2005)

Happy Friday Babs!  Have a great weekend, I'm outta this joint


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2005)

hiya back!
how's you? THings calming down at the office at all?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 17, 2005)

Hello you two 

Things are coming together FINALLY!!!!  Will be busy all this week playing catch up.

How is you two?


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 17, 2005)

Hi ya Babs!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2005)

Mornin Babs!  How was your weekend???


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2005)

oh look! I have...THREE hot women..on TOP of me...
Heh heh..
that would be a...
menage e` quad!

HA!
and I have not had any coffee yet...WHEW!
hiya hottie!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2005)

oh look! I have...THREE hot women..on TOP of me...
Heh heh..
that would be a...
menage e` quad!

HA!
and I have not had any coffee yet...WHEW!
hiya hottie!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2005)

oh look! I have...THREE hot women..on TOP of me...
Heh heh..
that would be a...
menage e` quad!

HA!
and I have not had any coffee yet...WHEW!
hiya hottie!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 17, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> oh look! I have...THREE hot women..on TOP of me...
> Heh heh..
> that would be a...
> menage e` quad!
> ...


That'll sure get ya "up" in the morning...


----------



## Velvet (Jan 18, 2005)

Afternoon Babs!!  What'cha doin girl??


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2005)

hey! I..uh....filled your box again...so...was it good for you too?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 19, 2005)

Ohhhhhhhhh Mikey


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2005)

heh heh...hiya J! it's an inside joke....Krys and I play 'email wars'...right now..I am winning...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 19, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> heh heh...hiya J! it's an inside joke....Krys and I play 'email wars'...right now..I am winning...




and he calls it..stuffing my box!  men...lol

B - your box is STUFFED...muahahahahahahhaaa


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 19, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Afternoon Babs!!  What'cha doin girl??




Belated afternoon to you me dear Vellie wellie.  

I'm doing MUCH better.....now that I have Access working well with Oracle and I've figured out Access coding......I'M SMOOTH SAILING.....a lot of work has piled up though.  YIKES..so now I'm playing catch up.

How about you, how YOUUUUU doinnnnn?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 19, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Mornin Babs!  How was your weekend???




Weekend was busy busy busy...
you?

DUDE!!!  Guess what...AFTER I told Kiley she couldn't have a theme in her room I CHANGED MY MIND.  When I was at the gym last night, they had a painter in the child watch area drawing cartoon characters....THEY LOOKED 3D!!!   Super cool!  So, I thought......MY KIDS HAVE G.O.T. to have that!!!!!  SO....Kiley is going to have the Brat girls on her wall (Kiley will be one of them)....The base color is complete and its like a soft velvet/blue look.  Briannas is pink so I'll have Dorah in there with pom poms and a painting of Brianna playing with Dorah the Explorer.  I'M EXCITED and it NOT even my room....lol


how was your weekend?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 19, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi ya Babs!




NICE avi Saphhie!!!!  

How are you sexy mamma?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 19, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Belated afternoon to you me dear Vellie wellie.
> 
> I'm doing MUCH better.....now that I have Access working well with Oracle and I've figured out Access coding......I'M SMOOTH SAILING.....a lot of work has piled up though.  YIKES..so now I'm playing catch up.
> 
> How about you, how YOUUUUU doinnnnn?



Ya, I haven't worked with ORACLE only DB2 and access altho our shop is starting to build more db's on the ORACLE platform we have up in our Toronto office..make no difference to me as I design the database, don't have to actually program around them 

The rooms for the girls sound soooooooooooo cool..and funny where you got the inspiration, because we have an artist at our gym too who is doing up the whole child care room 

How are you w/o's and diet coming along?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 19, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> B - your box is STUFFED...muahahahahahahhaaa



That sounds painfull!!!  


<---
   ^---- ---^
Burner----Babsie

          











Told ya I'd get ya Burner


----------



## Velvet (Jan 19, 2005)




----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> That sounds painfull!!!
> 
> 
> <---
> ...


\
yeah...I'm her he-bitch...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2005)

THe rooms sound GREAT! so..what theme are you putting...in YOUR room, dear?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 19, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> THe rooms sound GREAT! so..what theme are you putting...in YOUR room, dear?


Your body painted all over the place...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2005)

the theme:
What NOT to look like!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 19, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> the theme:
> What NOT to look like!


LOL...I thought babsie had your diet fixed...someone is slipping here!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2005)

naw..I'm not fixed...I am just foreboden to eat peanut butter...
butt...she is gonna smoke me in pounds lost by march...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2005)

Good morning, beautiful!
Happy Thursday!
well, off to bed...maybe see u on later!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 20, 2005)

Good morning Babs


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 20, 2005)

G'afternoon...where is my sexy mama today?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2005)

she needs a hug...


----------



## Velvet (Jan 21, 2005)

Where the hell is the hug smilie when ya need it?  Morning Babs


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2005)

speaking of which....where the hell is babsie???
A day w/out babsie, is like a day without sunshine!
sound off, sweet cheeks!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2005)

Good morning, beautiful!
How was your weekend?
have any exciting stories to share with us?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2005)

um..hello??? Anybody out there? Where is ya at, lady?
A day w/out babsie is like a day without sunshine! now get in here!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 24, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> um..hello??? Anybody out there? Where is ya at, lady?
> A day w/out babsie is like a day without sunshine! now get in here!


psst you used that one already


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2005)

I know..but it works..
I betcha she posts in here now...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 24, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I know..but it works..
> I betcha she posts in here now...


Yea I hear ya...its a good one.  I'll throw it at a girl one day and see the result LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2005)

lemme know how it goes..


----------



## Velvet (Jan 25, 2005)

Morning Babs!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 25, 2005)

HI everyone.

I've been in my own little world these past couple days.  I'll be okay.

Thanks for checking in.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 25, 2005)

Did you go to your happy place?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 25, 2005)

lol...not quite.

been stuck in "feeling sorry for meself" land.  I'll get over it.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 25, 2005)

awwwwwwww, well chipper up girlie, it's gotta get better!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 25, 2005)

Eventually it will.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> lol...not quite.
> 
> been stuck in "feeling sorry for meself" land.  I'll get over it.


hey woman...u remember our littlle conversation the other night? Concentrate on all the good things in your life. Wish there was somehting else I can do to help u thru this! U know u have friends here! Lean on us!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 25, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> lol...not quite.
> 
> been stuck in "feeling sorry for meself" land.  I'll get over it.


Feeling sorry for yourself?!?!?!  Get outta here...your one strong mamma...and a hot one at that to      C'mon it will be OK...you keep your head up and come visit us a little we'll help ya through this one.  Theres no I in Team...we all stick together here and thats through good times AND bad times!!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 26, 2005)

Ya, I couldn't have said that better myself Mikey and DB   Come chat with us Babs!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2005)

Hellooooooooooo.........
um..babsie?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 31, 2005)

it's the last day of January...do u know where Babsie is???


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2005)

it's almost mid FEBUARY!
Where is she?????


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2005)

Where's my favorite Ohioan?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 15, 2005)

Babbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbsie?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2005)

I wsa emailing with her....she needs some cheering up..


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey come on over and we'll cheer ya up...ya can't play with a ball ya don't have.

My favorite hot mom needs to come back soon!!!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 17, 2005)

PM me sweetie if you wanna chat!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi everyone - I'm doing okay.  

Just wanted to stop in and say hey!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2005)

hey! Look who it is!
how are ya, toots?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 8, 2005)

Please come back Babs, I miss you


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 11, 2005)

I may start coming back.  I miss you guys too!!!  It's just hard for me.  You know..dieting and hitting things hard.....not getting anything from it but time away from the house.  Not being able to lose weight with all the effort I've put into kinda takes it's toll after a while.

I've taken a break (still teaching Pilates though) and am ready to do things differently.  I'm not going to hit the weights.  My main concern and goal, is to get back down to my ideal body weight and then work out future goals realistically in the future.  I started the BFL program a couple weeks ago and have lost a total of 5#'s.  A few years ago, the BFL program worked for me so, this is last and final "program" I'll try and if it doesn't work - I'll accept who I've become on the outside and know that the same Krystie remains inside and that's all that matters.

Love you guys


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2005)

see! TOLD YOU that you were MISSED!
I am SO gonna spank the booty for being a non-believer!

I still think you should do some weight training...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 11, 2005)

No, no weight training for me.  I'm focusing on eating my 5 meals and doing cardio.  I feel if I do too much too soon when I'm trying to figure out what's working and what's not, will do nothing but shove me away from where I want to be.  So, diet and cardio it is, for about 3 to 4 months.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 11, 2005)

SHE"s BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hiya Babsie   Great to see you back at it


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi Vel 

I'm going to try.  So far it hasn't been easy....you know.....the mind over matter part...

Thank you for your welcoming icons.  I really appreciate it.  You can send me an email if you'd like.  B can give it to you.

how have you been?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 11, 2005)

I've been pretty darned good thanks...everything is going well   I will have to make sure I send you all of the funniest jokes I get to lift your spirits!!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 11, 2005)

hey Babs ... not such what all is going on in your life, but sounds as though they aren't what you want them to be.  Knowing what I do about you, I believe you will overcome whatever it is in some way, shape or form.  

take care of yourself Mrs. Babs


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 11, 2005)

Hey glad to see you back!!!!   Hasn't been the same without you.  

Do what you have to do in order to get by day to day.  It sounds like you know what you have to do and are taking charge of it....thats all that counts right now.  If your not happy then you wont stick to soemthing so do what is going to make you happy...just as long as you stick around we'll always be happy here!

Buuuuut I'm mad @ you...I stuck around even though I've torn my cuff and put on 25lbs in like a blink of an eye LOL.  Just kiddin...I know its tuff to be around all of this when times are hectic...glad to see ya back babsie!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2005)

Glad your back Babs.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2005)

see? What di I tell you. I swear..if more people listened to me..this world would be a better place!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2005)

She didnt want to come back?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 12, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> see? What di I tell you. I swear..if more people listened to me..this world would be a better place!


If more people listened to you we'd all.....well I'll just stop there    Just bustin chops!



WHAAAAAAAAT  Babsie didn't want to come back?!?  Was it prems nasty garlic breath? ........hey your grown and you know what you want to do we're only here as friends and support.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 21, 2005)

You guys are terrific 

Part of me just wanted to run and hide somewhere so no one could see the pain I was feeling inside...........including myself.  I wanted to ignore it so it would "go away."  When I learned to accept who I was on the outside...........I was able to move forward.  I hid my competition pictures, etc...so I couldn't look at the person I once was in the eyes and say I've failed you.............Instead.........I accepted.............me and put God back into my life!  I truly feel he has given me strength, hope and faith.

Needless to say - I'm slowly but SURELY starting to get things rolling.  I'm actually losing weight WITH OUT doing a damn thing but eating right and teaching Pilates twice a week.  I'm scare to do much more in fear my body will stop making changes.  Kinda like jinxing myself.

I meant to take pictures of myself 3 weeks ago....however I've been terribly busy with work, kids, school...family matters, etc...  I know if I had taken them, I'd look back and see impressive changes I've made...........Mentally, I've made the "change"......I vision where I want to be.......I know what I need to do in order to succeed.................I have desire to achieve.....I am consistant in what I'm doing..therefore.................I WILL succeed!!!!  And I owe it all to YOU GUYS!!!!!!!  With out YOU...I don't think I could've done this.  Thank you thank you thank you for all your support along the way................Burner - You're such a true friend and more than words can say - I appreciate all you have to offer me and our friendship.  With out your encouraging words, I don't think I would've pulled my head out of me buttay to see the light!!!!  THANK YOU!!!

You guys...........I think I'm back.......not sure....but I def. have a good feeling and I'm proud to say that I've gone from 190 to 178 in 3 weeks!!!!  Pretty impressive considering I've been doing EVERYTHING under the sun in order to lose!!!  I'm 2 pounds shy of where I was pre-competition weight

I love you guys!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 21, 2005)

those are impressive numbers ... and I agree and you probably know, just keep doing what you're doing until it stops working for ya.

Nice to have the Babs back.
take care of yourself Mrs. Babs


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 21, 2005)

Heya babs glad to hear the puzzle pieces are falling coming together nicely for ya...I knew you could pull it together.  Just one step at a time and live life to the fullest!

Glad to see ya again!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 21, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> those are impressive numbers ... and I agree and you probably know, just keep doing what you're doing until it stops working for ya.
> 
> Nice to have the Babs back.
> take care of yourself Mrs. Babs




They are...and each week I weigh in, I feel better and better.  I'm always scared though come Monday weigh in, because I go from holding water to dropping water.  In May, I have an appt with an Endocrinologist to help me with my weight and heat problems.  When I get hot or warm even, I swell.  My hands, feet, ankles and eyes get puffy.  I have a hard time sleeping at nite when this happens, so I freeze hubby out witht the fan.  I owe all this to Lupron.  To which, I've signed a petition.  Do you know how many law suits are out there from people who's lives changed after the therapy??  It's very sad.  Just when you think you have it bad, I read where this girl (13 years old) took the Lupron Therapy for her problems and ended up in a wheel chair.....she use to play all sorts of sports, etc....Can you imagine??  13!!!!  If I were her, I'd sue the pants off them people!!!

Thanks for welcoming me back.  I'm very proud of myself.  Swallowing the ego and looking forward has helped....along with everyones support along the way.   Thank you!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 21, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya babs glad to hear the puzzle pieces are falling coming together nicely for ya...I knew you could pull it together.  Just one step at a time and live life to the fullest!
> 
> Glad to see ya again!




slowly BUT surely - things are falling into place.

You're right!!!  One step at a time.....

Thank you for keeping faith!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 21, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> They are...and each week I weigh in, I feel better and better.  I'm always scared though come Monday weigh in, because I go from holding water to dropping water.  In May, I have an appt with an Endocrinologist to help me with my weight and heat problems.  When I get hot or warm even, I swell.  My hands, feet, ankles and eyes get puffy.  I have a hard time sleeping at nite when this happens, so I freeze hubby out witht the fan.  I owe all this to Lupron.  To which, I've signed a petition.  Do you know how many law suits are out there from people who's lives changed after the therapy??  It's very sad.  Just when you think you have it bad, I read where this girl (13 years old) took the Lupron Therapy for her problems and ended up in a wheel chair.....she use to play all sorts of sports, etc....Can you imagine??  13!!!!  If I were her, I'd sue the pants off them people!!!
> 
> Thanks for welcoming me back.  I'm very proud of myself.  Swallowing the ego and looking forward has helped....along with everyones support along the way.   Thank you!!!!



Looking forward is always the best plan.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 21, 2005)

Def!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey babe!
Glad to see you back! I TOLD YO THAT YOU WERE MISSED!
you dropped 12 lbs in 3 weeks??? That's a little better..than my 6lbs....in 5 months....u win..what do I owe you?

oh..and you are more than welcome. U helped me as well, with my problems. We are a team. I nominate you, Babsie, to be a part of TEAM MOFO! 

oh..and for your hesitancy, let me just help you: You ARE back. you must stay, play, input and regulate. Deal with it..


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 21, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I nominate you, Babsie, to be a part of TEAM MOFO!


HELL YEA!!  We would be proud to have you...jump on this wagon its worth the ride   



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> oh..and for your hesitancy, let me just help you: You ARE back. you must stay, play, input and regulate. Deal with it..


Hey thats it now your stuck here...burner said so!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 22, 2005)

so..allin favor of babsie joining TEAM MOFO, say I!
I!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 22, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> so..allin favor of babsie joining TEAM MOFO, say I!
> I!


I


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 24, 2005)

who all must agree to this?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 24, 2005)

Well theres me, b, and gw LOL....you got 2 outa 3.  And as meatloaf always said that aint bad!  Go ahead sexy throw that title in your sig!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 24, 2005)

can you send me the script you used to create it?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 24, 2005)

Just popping in to say hello!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I


the motion has been seconded. So it is written, so it shall be..


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 24, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> can you send me the script you used to create it?


Just right click it and hit properties.  Get the url then put it in the image brackets----
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sorry my mouse is busted I can't right click anything or I would have set it up for you.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 28, 2005)

Now just get rid of this word-- _*DELTETE* _

Once you delete that word from the script it will look like the one in my signature.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 30, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Just popping in to say hello!



Hi there.  How have you been?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 30, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Now just get rid of this word-- _*DELTETE* _
> 
> Once you delete that word from the script it will look like the one in my signature.



You're such a sweetie.  Thank ya dear


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 30, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> the motion has been seconded. So it is written, so it shall be..




and so it is....


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 30, 2005)

hell yeah! 
I gotz ta drop 15lbs in 6 weeks! (I went back into active Reserves..and am over my weight...)
so...fellow team member...kick me arse...


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 30, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hell yeah!
> I gotz ta drop 15lbs in 6 weeks! (I went back into active Reserves..and am over my weight...)
> so...fellow team member...kick me arse...


Hell yea man!!!  Looks like your gonna be doin alot of cardio lol.  Id like to lose 15lbs in 6 weeks...hmm 175lbs would look alot better on me then 191!

Time to start posting the diet bud....and and few days before just drop some water weight so you are leaner and you dont have to kill yourself trying to lose the weight.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2005)

you know....DIET is a 4 letter word, Mr. Potty Mouth...



ok..where's my woman at!!!!!! She is S L A C K I N G!!!!! again!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 6, 2005)

she's here.  I don't have anything to post....


No weightloss...........no weightgain..............not doing cardio...........not touching weights..........still teaching pilates

I AM, however thinking about throwing out my birth control pills.  Was doing a bit of reading and saw the women who have PCOS shouldn't take birth control pills.........ding ding ding.............and THERE's another reason I'm not losing like i use to!!!!!!!!!!!!  Oy!!!

Waiting on some feedback from my doctor to see what he has to say.  In May, I have an appt with an Endocrinologist.

how are my men?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm lonely and need to be held....


did u  read my journal? I'm about to embark upon a ROAD TRIP! I need a hot co-pilot...too bad u are so far away!

imagine what we could do alone...in a car...for 700 miles?
play...padiddle, of course! Slug bug! the movie game...name game...
what were YOU thinking...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 6, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I'm lonely and need to be held....
> 
> 
> did u  read my journal? I'm about to embark upon a ROAD TRIP! I need a hot co-pilot...too bad u are so far away!
> ...



Don't kid yourself.  We ALL know what YOU were thinking 

You're lonely?  Comere

Nope...will do though.....
ROAD TRIP????? wha...huh?

I REMEMBER SLUG BUG!!!!!!!
don't forget I-Spy


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> she's here.  I don't have anything to post....
> 
> 
> No weightloss...........no weightgain..............not doing cardio...........not touching weights..........still teaching pilates
> ...


sure ya do! You just did! believe it or not...you silly Ohioan...you know...friends..like to hear how we (read YOU) are doing...life, love, philosophy, kids, etc....I'have 1/2 a page in my journal talling about my scooter wreck.
Damn scabs are slowly starting to come off...I think I need to soak them and they will come of better...
I bumped the big one on my thigh with a 50lb DB last night in the gym. It was the rubber coated type..(read causes friction) THAT woke me up. I think I may have squealed a bit. Maybe yelped..one way or another, not very manl,y..my friend refused to work out with me until I got some serious weight in front of me. (ok, not true, but makes for a more entertaining story, eh?)
How about that: All this BS and i have not yet had ANY coffee or food....
I just got a call...my new business careds are ready! WAHOO! I gota go pick them up in a bit...
see? Nothing work out relatede and I just took up an 1/8th of a page in your journal...there ya go.
Now post pics!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 6, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> sure ya do! You just did! believe it or not...you silly Ohioan...you know...friends..like to hear how we (read YOU) are doing...life, love, philosophy, kids, etc....I'have 1/2 a page in my journal talling about my scooter wreck.
> Damn scabs are slowly starting to come off...I think I need to soak them and they will come of better...
> I bumped the big one on my thigh with a 50lb DB last night in the gym. It was the rubber coated type..(read causes friction) THAT woke me up. I think I may have squealed a bit. Maybe yelped..one way or another, not very manl,y..my friend refused to work out with me until I got some serious weight in front of me. (ok, not true, but makes for a more entertaining story, eh?)
> How about that: All this BS and i have not yet had ANY coffee or food....
> ...




Guess I don't need to ask how you're doing.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 6, 2005)

I have pics.........don't think i'm going to post them here.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 6, 2005)

Oh...........and I changed my hair color back to normal.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I have pics.........don't think i'm going to post them here.



Why?  You could post them in the journal instead of the gallery, that way only people that follow along will see.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Why?  You could post them in the journal instead of the gallery, that way only people that follow along will see.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Why?  You could post them in the journal instead of the gallery, that way only people that follow along will see.




It remains a mystery of all that "follow" along here. 

I'll think about it AND warn ya though..........they're sightly!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 7, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

>




I might post them next week or over the weekend.  This week has been 'constructive' to say the least.........

how are you doing dear?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 7, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I might post them next week or over the weekend.  This week has been 'constructive' to say the least.........
> 
> how are you doing dear?



Im doing...same ol' shit diff day ya know how I goes!  How about you...hows the end of the week going?  Almost the weekend can't wait!  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2005)

well...we're...WAITING!
 I have email too...you know..


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 22, 2005)

sorry guys - my grandmother passed away.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 22, 2005)

hey Krys-
I am sorry for your loss...you doing ok? Take the time you need...u know we will be here.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 22, 2005)

All the best to you and your family Babs


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 22, 2005)

My prayers go out to you and your family.  Hope everything is ok.  You get better and you know we are always here if you need to talk.  My email and pm box are always open to ya if you need!  lilbigz@optonline.net << any time you need something I check it daily


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2005)

Hey you!
Doing better?
I will get back to the mails when I get back to work on Monday..they actually had me..<gulp> working the past couple days...


----------



## nRVaNa (Jun 21, 2005)

yes good luck to u


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jun 22, 2005)

Peek-a-boooooooo


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jun 22, 2005)

Just a little update
I'm not losing weight (well a few pounds here and there) and have been keeping up in the gym arena.  I've lost inches and am working on gaining self esteem.

So currently I'm eating good and adding muscle.
Should I start a dif. journal?  This one is too mushy - low self eteem issues.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Babs!!!     Glad to see you are doing so well.  I am doing the same working on my own self-esteem issues.  Can be hard work.    Good luck!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2005)

hey! Look who came back to us! Wahoo! She's making progress...JUST LIKE I SAID YO WOULD...not go start a new journal. Kill this one. new journal. new attitude!

(and include pics...)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jun 23, 2005)

HI Shorty   -  self esteem issues take a lot of work.  Perhaps you can give me some pointers.  I'm really REALLY hard on myself and need to work that that too.

B - I don't know about posting pics.  They're not.......perrrtty.  Will work on the new journal though.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 23, 2005)

Babs-    I know they are very hard, and I really need to work on them as my boy is having a hard time hearing me be so hard on myself.  Bless his heart that he wants me to be happy and happy with myself, but it is not an overnight thing.  Well if I find out a formula to make it work I will let you know, but for now I am going to start eating right, need to stop eating crap becasue i am depressed, and working out consistently.  Any words of advice, send them my way.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jun 23, 2005)

Hey, you're already off to a great start.  You have support!!  I don't - which makes it a bit tough.  You are right!!  It's not an overnight fix.  Time heals - and with lots of love, support and encouragement - you can do it, and I can do it!  

Words of advice ummm (and I'm trying to practice what I preach) - Think positive, be positive - act positive, and you WILL succeed!  Even though it's tough know that I am going through the same issues and am here for you.

Eating clean to feel better about yourself also helps and is a good start 
Doing cardio will help you feel accomplishment and weight training will help relieve your stress.  Be active and keep your mind busy 

I'm here for you.
Love ya sis
Krys


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 23, 2005)

kris you are a doll-  You definitely have some support, the love of your beautiful kids and everyone around here.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2005)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> B - I don't know about posting pics.  They're not.......perrrtty.  Will work on the new journal though.


um..neither are mine, swet cheeks..but I still posted the link to all my pics...even ones I took yesterday...if I can do it..looking all small and flabby...u can do it looking nice and desireable...there ya go..now get busy!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 27, 2005)

Hey where are ya?  I haven't see ya around.  I was hoping you would be around once I got back around these parts!  Drop me a line when ever ya want you got the email.  I check them more often then the boards unfortunatly with time restraints!


----------

